# Winter Weather Thread 2010-2011 (IV)



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky number 4!

Guys, seeing as we are 24 hours from the biggest snow/ice storm we have had here in 28 years, I ask you all to do a few things.

Try and keep this thread on the weather.  Lots of people come on here to try and figure out what the latest and greatest is.  

It is really hard to read back through:

True that.

Say what?

Why is global warming evil?

and the famous.... How much in Ball Ground?  How much in Macon?  and how come you said 5" for Griffin and 4 for Macon?


Lets try not to get upset over a dang snow storm.  


I am going to dinner with my family and then hopefuly I will be one later tonight for the 24 hour away models.

Some information for your reading pleasure:

Latest NAM is REALLY full of moisture.

Latest GFS is a big hit for everyone in North Georgia.

Latest Euro at 1 PM was the drier of the 3.  About 4 inches in my back yard and about 1/2 of ice down south.

I am not going to answer very man in my back yard questions.  If you feel like I have not addressed your area, ask away, but if I ignore you please read back... good chance I already answered it.

Not trying to be a jerk.  

It's almost go time!


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 8, 2011)

First


----------



## jcountry (Jan 8, 2011)

Second!

-Dang-I thought that last thread was going to 1,000 posts.  
-So close....


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2011)

Freezing rain over snow. Better than the reverse, in my opinion.


----------



## higgy (Jan 8, 2011)

Roger that DDD. Last one got out of hand. Enjoy your night out time.


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 8, 2011)

Resica said:


> Freezing rain over snow. Better than the reverse, in my opinion.



much better!


----------



## LIGHTNING (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Jan 8, 2011)

This thread is better than a good movie!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

The birth of a monster...


----------



## Trigabby (Jan 8, 2011)

UBER-DIESEL said:


> This thread is better than a good movie!!!!



Dude!  I love your truck!

Hey.. Let's try to keep this on topic, here... kthks, bye.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Lucky number 4!
> 
> Guys, seeing as we are 24 hours from the biggest snow/ice storm we have had here in 28 years, I ask you all to do a few things.
> 
> ...



You are much appreciated,sir.


----------



## bml (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The birth of a monster...
> 
> View attachment 578547



To the layman like myself, this doesn't look like much moisture. Is it gonna pick up some more as it heads east??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

bml said:


> To the layman like myself, this doesn't look like much moisture. Is it gonna pick up some more as it heads east??


 Considering it is over dry land and showing moisture at all is a prime indication of just how big this LPS is going to be. To answer your question, yes.


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm ready!!!!!


----------



## jcountry (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Considering it is over dry land and showing moisture at all is a prime indication of just how big this LPS is going to be. To answer your question, yes.



I'm no expert, but I think the key to this system is the fact that this is a strong low, rather than a front.  Since, air circulates counter-clockwise around the low, and it is pretty strong, it seems to be passing in exactly the right area to draw huge amounts of moisture in from the Gulf as it moves.  This one could be really wet, looks like to me.  Freezing temps and this much moisture=interesting times.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 8, 2011)

come on snow!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 8, 2011)

Yall weather folk on here have been spot on this winter!  No need for me to watch the TV ones!


----------



## elvis*tcb (Jan 8, 2011)

Rock on DDD! This DOT man doesnt have to work this one, so I hope it snows a load!!


----------



## elvis*tcb (Jan 8, 2011)

And just for info, if the roads get bad stay home. The DOT is  undermanned and underfunded right now. It is going to be a tough job this time.


----------



## MD746 (Jan 8, 2011)

Snow, Ice 24hrs at the fire house and driving a 900,000.00 ladder truck equals. FUN FUN FUN


----------



## contender* (Jan 8, 2011)

elvis*tcb said:


> And just for info, if the roads get bad stay home. The DOT is  undermanned and underfunded right now. It is going to be a tough job this time.





That and the local LEO and emergency personnel have better things to do than work your fender bender or ditch dive just because you didn't have enough sense to stay home.


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 8, 2011)

MD746 said:


> Snow, Ice 24hrs at the fire house and driving a 900,000.00 ladder truck equals. FUN FUN FUN





contender* said:


> That and the local LEO and emergency personnel have better things to do than work your fender bender or ditch dive just because you didn't have enough sense to stay home.




Amen to both of those statements!!  Stay safe and enjoy the scenery!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 8, 2011)

MD746 said:


> Snow, Ice 24hrs at the fire house and driving a 900,000.00 ladder truck equals. FUN FUN FUN





contender* said:


> That and the local LEO and emergency personnel have better things to do than work your fender bender or ditch dive just because you didn't have enough sense to stay home.



Well my Engine wasn't quite 900K, but it wasn't cheap. I gotta work tommorow so I'm hoping it kinda holds off till late tommorow night. Then let'er rip........ And again..... if you do not ABSOLUTLEY have to be on the roads STAY HOME!!!



Oh yeah....... Ya'll be careful with the heaters and candles if the power goes out. PLEASE!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well my Engine wasn't quite 900K, but it wasn't cheap. I gotta work tommorow so I'm hoping it kinda holds off till late tommorow night. Then let'er rip........ And again..... if you do not ABSOLUTLEY have to be on the roads STAY HOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....... Ya'll be careful with the heaters and candles if the power goes out. PLEASE!!!


 
And the propane stoves and lanterns indoors. Don't do it, if you have to crack a window. Carbon Monoxide poisoning is an odorless killer, and surviving it is just about as bad. Trust me on that one.


----------



## MD746 (Jan 8, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well my Engine wasn't quite 900K, but it wasn't cheap. I gotta work tommorow so I'm hoping it kinda holds off till late tommorow night. Then let'er rip........ And again..... if you do not ABSOLUTLEY have to be on the roads STAY HOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....... Ya'll be careful with the heaters and candles if the power goes out. PLEASE!!!



Custom ladders cost big$ when start rigging out with all the bells and whistles, but it sure makes work easy.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 8, 2011)

Come on guys, DDD wanted to keep this thread clean!!!


----------



## kgo (Jan 8, 2011)

Please, please people if you are low on propane and you dont think you will make it until this passes use some electric heat until and if the power goes out then use the propane, that might buy you and extra day or two.We are all trying to get as much as we can done. thanks K


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2011)

maps please....


----------



## bml (Jan 8, 2011)

WSBTV.COM said:
			
		

> My expectation is that we're generally talking four to isolated seven-inch totals in most of metro Atlanta. That may be a little conservative, but we're watching it very carefully," Nitz said.


...


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 8, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> maps please....



Maps??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

This monster's picking up steam nicely.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 8, 2011)

Southern plains/southeast...
Significant winter event is on track for the south as srn stream
shrtwv sweeps ewd from texas later tonight...which sets up a broad
overrunning pattern with gulf inflow reaching into the chilly
airmass.  12z models tended to keep the low more flat/more
suppressed as the low scoots eastward.  Even so...they remain true
to the idea of an area of snow with a stripe of freezing rain
immediately south of the snow area.  The pcpn shield should spread
east with model support for the hvst axis across nrn ms/al/ga and
srn tn...where at least a mdt threat for 4 inches of snow or
greater amts is indicated.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 8, 2011)

Yall still think Atlanta north will be all snow?


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 8, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Yall still think Atlanta north will be all snow?



Im thinking snow, but dont know how much.  However, I think it will be followed by freezing rain and sleet.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 8, 2011)

contender* said:


> That and the local LEO and emergency personnel have better things to do than work your fender bender or ditch dive just because you didn't have enough sense to stay home.



but what if i need lotto tickets?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This monster's picking up steam nicely.
> 
> View attachment 578599



Send her north!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD when do the next models come out?


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

No map until the latest NAM and GFS come out.  I am going to post the latter maps... give me a few minutes.


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool thanks!


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 8, 2011)

The radar down in Texas looks ominous.


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

biggtruxx said:


> DDD when do the next models come out?



http://daculaweather.com/dacula_model_update.php


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

It should be stated that every winter system has over performed in terms of moisture.  Would not surprise me if this holds serve.


----------



## bml (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> It should be stated that every winter system has over performed in terms of moisture.  Would not surprise me if this holds serve.




So we might end up with more moisture and not enough cold air to support it??


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

Alright, as was mentioned by the FFC yesterday, there is an X factor that may rob us for sure.

Convection in the Gulf of Mexico or Thunderstorms in the gulf of Mexico may sure enough cut our precip down.  This reality is starting to worry me.

This is not one of the better simulated radars, but it gives you a good example of what I am scared of.


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

bml said:


> So we might end up with more moisture and not enough cold air to support it??



Negative.  Just more moisture.  


Walk outside.  You immediately realize that it is going to be plenty cold enough.  Walk back inside.  Listen to DDD.

Good boy.


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Negative. Just more moisture.
> 
> 
> Walk outside. You immediately realize that it is going to be plenty cold enough. Walk back inside. Listen to DDD.
> ...


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Alright, as was mentioned by the FFC yesterday, there is an X factor that may rob us for sure.
> 
> Convection in the Gulf of Mexico or Thunderstorms in the gulf of Mexico may sure enough cut our precip down.  This reality is starting to worry me.
> 
> This is not one of the better simulated radars, but it gives you a good example of what I am scared of.






Ok so now im confused, you said it would just give us more moisture.... as in what bud....


----------



## timbuck6200 (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Negative.  Just more moisture.
> 
> 
> Walk outside.  You immediately realize that it is going to be plenty cold enough.  Walk back inside.  Listen to DDD.
> ...


Ok Im confused now.  Are we still on track for the winter storm?


----------



## bml (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Negative.  Just more moisture.
> 
> 
> Walk outside.  You immediately realize that it is going to be plenty cold enough.  Walk back inside.  Listen to DDD.
> ...





I got the listening thing down man. I think its kinda cool how you have been preaching this storm  for a week+, and in the last 36 hours, the media is coming on board lol.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 8, 2011)

timbuck6200 said:


> Ok Im confused now.  Are we still on track for the winter storm?



At least im not the only one!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD, just wanted to say thanks for all your doing. Poopoo the weathermen/women. You da man. I'm right down the "street" from you and YES it is cold. REAL COLD!


----------



## bml (Jan 8, 2011)

88 folks viewing


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 8, 2011)

About 30 min for another computer model run.


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

Robbie101 said:


> Ok so now im confused, you said it would just give us more moisture.... as in what bud....



Ok, let me try to be more clear.

Strong Low Pressure is the key ingredient to big time moisture.

One possibility is that due to the strength of the LPS it generates a squal line in the gulf.  The squal line will absolutely rob a system of big moisture like this.

It is a possibility when you are dealing with a biggie.


----------



## jigman (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks DDD for all your time and Effort


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 8, 2011)

So when will we know if we been robbed or not?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DDD, just wanted to say thanks for all your doing. Poopoo the weathermen/women. You da man. I'm right down the "street" from you and YES it is cold. REAL COLD!


 
Then you're also right down the street from me as well...

DDD, we've got us a mrs.hornet sammich...


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then you're also right down the street from me as well...
> 
> DDD, we've got us a mrs.hornet sammich...


Stay on topic!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

Boys and Girls, the latest NAM out is nothing more than a snow bomb from Macon northward.


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

Temps.


----------



## slip (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Boys and Girls, the latest NAM out is nothing more than a snow bomb from Macon northward.



thats what i wanted to hear


notice you've had over 100 veiwers here for a while too.


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 8, 2011)

Precip over TX.


----------



## Jranger (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Negative.  Just more moisture.
> 
> 
> Walk outside.  You immediately realize that it is going to be plenty cold enough.  Walk back inside.  Listen to DDD.
> ...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2011)

What ratio do you expect at this point DDD?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 8, 2011)

What time is this gonna hit us.My shift starts back tomorrow night at midnight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

Resica said:


> Stay on topic!!


 That is the topic. Lots of sammiches will be consumed over the next few days when the power goes out..


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> What time is this gonna hit us.My shift starts back tomorrow night at midnight.



About the time your headed to work!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then you're also right down the street from me as well...
> 
> DDD, we've got us a mrs.hornet sammich...



You won't do.


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is the topic. Lots of sammiches will be consumed over the next few days when the power goes out..



My apologies!!


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is the topic. Lots of sammiches will be consumed over the next few days when the power goes out..



and created


----------



## jigman (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is the topic. Lots of sammiches will be consumed over the next few days when the power goes out..


not me i've got the grill ready and waiting


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 8, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You won't do.



Sounds like he will!!!!!!!


----------



## JD (Jan 8, 2011)

104 viewing!!!


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been trying to keep up with both of these threads for the past 2 days so excuse me if I overlooked it, but, what's the ice situation looking like for Atlanta and north?

I understand we'll get a good bit of snow but will it change to rain to make the ice?

Everyone is talking about power outages, but what exactly is going to cause it and where is that expected?


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Jan 8, 2011)

This is the line outside of my local L.P. Gas dealer today!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 8, 2011)

All man I wanted snow down here.When there's a snow storm Macon northward always hog it up.I want snow on ground.Like the song pants on the ground but instead snow on the ground.


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 8, 2011)

UBER-DIESEL said:


> This is the line outside of my local L.P. Gas dealer today!



The lady at the Monticello Ingalls wouldn't trade my tanks cause they had a little rust on 'em. A $3 bottle of grey primer and 2 hours later and they suddenly qualified!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Resica said:


> My apologies!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> I've been trying to keep up with both of these threads for the past 2 days so excuse me if I overlooked it, but, what's the ice situation looking like for Atlanta and north?
> 
> I understand we'll get a good bit of snow but will it change to rain to make the ice?
> 
> Everyone is talking about power outages, but what exactly is going to cause it and where is that expected?


 
You must be new to the SE. Welcome.

I don't doubt, even if we get a good snow cover, that before this system is out of here it will turn to ice and freezing rain.

This stuff builds up on powerlines, trees and any other elevated surface snapping limbs, weighing down lines, creating bridges on transformers and substations and the light show begins. Lots of loud humming noises and explosions outside and then it goes dark. During a wide spread event, as this is likely to be, that means that the power companies get overloaded real fast and you had better be prepared to use other means to stay warm and safe for a day or two at the very minimum.


----------



## jigman (Jan 8, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> The lady at the Monticello Ingalls wouldn't trade my tanks cause they had a little rust on 'em. A $3 bottle of grey primer and 2 hours later and they suddenly qualified!



There is more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> The lady at the Monticello Ingalls wouldn't trade my tanks cause they had a little rust on 'em. A $3 bottle of grey primer and 2 hours later and they suddenly qualified!


 
Psssssssssst. They are cylinders, not tanks.


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 8, 2011)

Got milk ?


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> I've been trying to keep up with both of these threads for the past 2 days so excuse me if I overlooked it, but, what's the ice situation looking like for Atlanta and north?
> 
> I understand we'll get a good bit of snow but will it change to rain to make the ice?
> 
> Everyone is talking about power outages, but what exactly is going to cause it and where is that expected?



Grizz, great question.  Let's address that.

The ice is a huge question mark.  Depending on the dynamics in the upper atmospher and how the cold air is trapped at the surface will depict the ice.  If the cold air trapped is tall enough it will be more sleet.  If it is a thin layer at the surface it will be freezing rain.

It is a huge unknown.  The models try to resolve the different layers of the air, but quite simply it is just not possible.

Here is what I think.  If you are at say 28 degrees and the dew point is say 18 and it starts raining at your house, you better decide real quick what you are going to do about not having power for days.

If it is 31 degrees and the dew point is 25 at your house, I think you are going to be going over to rain sooner than experiencing a terrible ice storm.

If your precip starts out as sleet and then 2 hours later you are getting freezing rain... I would again decide how I am going to survive for 3 days without power.


Does this help?


----------



## Buck (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Psssssssssst. They are cyliders, not tanks.



Huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

Buck said:


> Huh?


 I fixed it.

Jackleg...


----------



## kgo (Jan 8, 2011)

Yall please be careful soap all your fittings and if it dont burn blue your making carbon monoxide.K


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks fellas. My post did come off sort of dumb sounding. No, I'm not new to the SE, I've never lived anywhere else, but I've always lived in Middle GA where these events weren't nearly as frequent. 

What I was really getting at is what is expected in this storm that will lead to the ice storm, in terms of the life cycle of the storm. If we get 3-5" of snow and it stays cold, it must be expected to warm up enough to melt some, or let some rain come through before re-freezing, right?

That's all I meant - where the ice factor hits with the cold temps and snow.

Great threads by the way, I've been watching them for the last couple years. 

We're all ready for a few days without power except we won't be really comfortable inside, more like camping indoors. Plenty of the essentials - water, food, lanterns, kerosene, sleeping bags, cold weather clothing, etc.

Unfortunately no fire place in this house and no other heat options, UNLESS Morgan's Ace Hardware in Woodstock has a wick for this old kerosene heater I got a hold of. I hope they're open for a bit tomorrow.


----------



## bml (Jan 8, 2011)

So are you expecting all of us south of the mountains to get rain/sleet/ice  after the snow at this point??


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Psssssssssst. They are cylinders, not tanks.



Maybe that's why she was givin' me grief about 'em . Or maybe she just had the hots for my buddy that took 'em in the next time . I hope she gets snowed in tomorrow evening at the store and spends the night restocking the milk and propane!


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> The lady at the Monticello Ingalls wouldn't trade my tanks cause they had a little rust on 'em. A $3 bottle of grey primer and 2 hours later and they suddenly qualified!



What'd the trade in set you back? How big? Just had a 20lber filled the other day for $9.00!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

Let me also say that the NAM is a big hit for NW Georgia.  It has come farther north with it's solution.

Rome looks like the big winner here.


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Grizz, great question.  Let's address that.
> 
> The ice is a huge question mark.  Depending on the dynamics in the upper atmospher and how the cold air is trapped at the surface will depict the ice.  If the cold air trapped is tall enough it will be more sleet.  If it is a thin layer at the surface it will be freezing rain.
> 
> ...



greta info! Hoping we dont have to deal with a lot of the freezing rain.


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 8, 2011)

Resica said:


> What'd the trade in set you back? How big? Just had a 20lber filled the other day for $9.00!!



$20 bucks a pop! You won't get 'em filled around here for that! It's a little cheaper in places but the fuel to get there offsets the price.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Jan 8, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> Maybe that's why she was givin' me grief about 'em . Or maybe she just had the hots for my buddy that took 'em in the next time . I hope she gets snowed in tomorrow evening at the store and spends the night restocking the milk and propane!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 8, 2011)

Carroll County Schools have already closed Monday


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 8, 2011)

Problems from Peachtree City??  Don't know what they're sayin' but it doesn't sound very good to me.

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
900 PM EST SAT JAN 8 2011

.UPDATE...
WILL NOT MAKE ANY CHANGES TO THE ZONES AT THIS TIME. THERE ARE SEVERAL UNCERTAINTIES AND CONCERNS THAT WILL IMPACT THE IMPENDING WINTER EVENT...INCLUDING THE SOUTHWARD EXTENT OF THE ARCTIC AIR...STRONG MID-LEVEL WAA LATE SUN-MON...AND THE WEAKENING OF THE UPPER-LEVEL/SFC BASED SYSTEM AS IT MOVES ENE AND SHEARS OUT.
UPPER-LEVEL FLOW IS NOT FAVORABLE FOR MUCH FURTHER SOUTHWARD ADVECTION OF THE ARCTIC AIR BOTTLED UP ACROSS THE NORTHERN STATES. TEMPERATURES HAVE BEEN SLOW TO FALL AND FOR THE PAST TWO DAYS HAVE BEEN RUNNING WELL ABOVE GUIDANCE TEMPS. SHALLOW ARCTIC AIR IS FINALLY FILTERING INTO N GA AND TEMPS ARE FALLING INTO THE UPPER 20S AND LOWER 30S ACROSS THE NORTH...WITH STILL 40S IN CENTRAL AREAS. THE NE U.S. POLAR VORTEX WILL LIFT OUT AS THE SOUTHERN STREAM SYSTEM APPROACHES...THUS AIDING LITTLE IN FURTHER SOUTHWARD PUSH OF THE  ARCTIC AIR. 850MB TEMPS ARE INDICATED ON ALL MODELS TO RISE WELL ABOVE 0C ACROSS ALL EXCEPT THE MOUNTAINS AND FAR N BY MON AFTN...WHICH WILL LIMIT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS AND LEAD TO A GREATER THREAT OF IP...FZRA...AND JUST PLAN RAIN CENTRAL AREAS. SFC-950MB
TEMPS HOVER NEAR/BELOW FREEZING LONGER AND WITH SFC DEWPOINTS PRECEDING THE ONSET OF THE PCPN IN THE SINGLE DIGITS/TEENS...THE WET BULB EFFECT WILL BE SIGNIFICANT...AGAIN LEADING TO MORE CONCERN ABOUT FZRA/SLEET THAN SNOW FOR THE ATL AREA. ONLY THE MOUNTAINS AND FAR N MAINTAIN A DEEP ENOUGH COLUMN OF COLD AIR FOR ALL SNOW THROUGH THE MAJORITY OF THE EVENT...WHERE ACCUMULATIONS AS INDICATED EARLIER
COULD BE UP TO 7 INCHES OR MORE. INTERESTING TO NOTE THAT THE GFS SHOWS NO SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATION SOUTH OF RMG-CANTON-GVL. THE WEAKENING AND FAST MOVEMENT OF THE SYSTEM ALSO CONCERNS ME...WITH
THE ECMWF ONLY SHOWING MEAGER PCPN AMOUNTS ACROSS N GA WITH THIS SYSTEM. ENTIRELY TOO MANY UNRESOLVED ISSUES TO MAKE CHANGES AT THIS TIME OR ISSUE ANY WARNINGS OR ADVISORIES. HOPEFULLY THE 00Z MODEL
RUNS WILL SHED SOME MORE LIGHT ON THE SITUATION.

ALSO INTERESTING TO NOTE IS THE DIFFICULTY THE MODELS ARE HAVING IN THE EXTENDED WITH THE MASSIVE ARCTIC AIR MASS POOLED ACROSS THE NORTHERN STATES...E.G....-32C AT 850MB. LATEST MODEL RUNS GENERALLY KEEP ALL OF THIS WELL NORTH OF THE CWA...BUT FLIP FLOP FROM ONE RUN WITH TEMPS HERE IN THE 60S TO THE NEXT WITH TEMPS IN THE 20S.
TREMENDOUS UNCERTAINTY TO SAY THE LEAST.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Problems from Peachtree City?? Don't know what they're sayin' but it doesn't sound very good to me.
> 
> TEMPS ARE FALLING INTO THE UPPER 20S AND LOWER 30S ACROSS THE NORTH...WITH STILL 40S IN CENTRAL AREAS..


 

As usual, they are behind the curve. It is 37 degrees in Albany.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As usual, they are behind the curve. It is 37 degrees in Albany.




27 in Acworth...NWS has lost there minds


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel would this be their atempt to call calm in the eye of the approaching storm?


----------



## krisjack (Jan 8, 2011)

Good thing we have this thread cause the NWS is dropping the ball on this one.


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2011)

20 here!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 8, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Problems from Peachtree City??  Don't know what they're sayin' but it doesn't sound very good to me.
> 
> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...UPDATED
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
> ...



just great,I have and I know y'all have,seen these type of winter storms just fade out to a little of nothing.I sure hope they are dead wrong about that cold air.

come on snow storm hold together


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Miguel would this be their atempt to call calm in the eye of the approaching storm?


 
From my experience, it is the view they see from their windows. You know, it's hard for them to see the true data when their heads are stuck so far up their,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,you know.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 8, 2011)

GFS 0Z just started so maybe we'll find out what the deal is after while


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

Actually analog soundings per the 18Z GFS is sleet in ATL by 7AM Monday morning, but I simply don't think that will happen.

The NWS in PTC is doing a case of cover the posterior in case a major ice storm hits the ATL and shuts the world down.


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

Birmingham just issued a winter storm warning.  

Atlanta will wait and wait.  They are so scared.  They run to the bathroom every 30 minutes just so they don't wet their pants.


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Birmingham just issued a winter storm warning.
> 
> Atlanta will wait and wait.  They are so scared.  They run to the bathroom every 30 minutes just so they don't wet their pants.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you ...that was my point....Just amazes me that if your job is to call the weather,  but yet they want to down play everything to the point they end up eatting crow rthe following day for downplaying a major event such as this.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Birmingham just issued a winter storm warning.
> 
> Atlanta will wait and wait.  They are so scared.  They run to the bathroom every 30 minutes just so they don't wet their pants.



rofl:


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 8, 2011)

looks like central alabama and birmingham may get a bad ice storm now instead of much snow.  Hope DDD has good news.  I don't like this at all for NW GA.  Looks to me like very little snow early and then a quick change to sleet.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 8, 2011)

fox 5 just said wintry mix on monday with hardly any freezing temps the rest of the week.... I believe they have 40's and 50's for high towards the end of the week.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 8, 2011)

Why are the models having such a hard time agreeing?

ALSO INTERESTING TO NOTE IS THE DIFFICULTY THE MODELS ARE HAVING IN
THE EXTENDED WITH THE MASSIVE ARCTIC AIR MASS POOLED ACROSS THE
NORTHERN STATES...E.G....-32C AT 850MB. LATEST MODEL RUNS GENERALLY
KEEP ALL OF THIS WELL NORTH OF THE CWA...BUT FLIP FLOP FROM ONE RUN
WITH TEMPS HERE IN THE 60S TO THE NEXT WITH TEMPS IN THE 20S.
TREMENDOUS UNCERTAINTY TO SAY THE LEAST.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 8, 2011)

Its gonna rain now.


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> fox 5 just said wintry mix on monday with hardly any freezing temps the rest of the week.... I believe they have 40's and 50's for high towards the end of the week.



Complete horse pucky.

We will get above freezing briefly on Wednesday and then it goes in the deep freezer.  I am not real sure why they are not addressing that.


----------



## AM1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Brad Nitz just predicted 2-3 inches in our region of N. Ga. with alot more sleet/freezing rain.


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Why are the models having such a hard time agreeing?
> 
> ALSO INTERESTING TO NOTE IS THE DIFFICULTY THE MODELS ARE HAVING IN
> THE EXTENDED WITH THE MASSIVE ARCTIC AIR MASS POOLED ACROSS THE
> ...



Very easily.  Weather is not an exact science.


----------



## AM1 (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Complete horse pucky.
> 
> We will get above freezing briefly on Wednesday and then it goes in the deep freezer.  I am not real sure why they are not addressing that.



Panic goes down better if it's spoon-fed.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 8, 2011)

This is what happened at Christmas...they computers backed off it right before it hit.


----------



## spotman (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD what U feeling??


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 8, 2011)

Channel 2 just called for almost all ice and only 2-3 inches of snow for Atl..... I want some of what they are smoking....Excuse me inhaling....


----------



## GB Young (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel &DDD ya'll are good!  "MAKING PREDICTIONS IS HARD ,ESPECIALLY ABOUT THE FUTURE."    yOGI BERRA


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 8, 2011)

Now I'm sad.....


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Channel 2 just called for almost all ice and only 2-3 inches of snow for Atl..... I want some of what they are smoking....Excuse me inhaling....


How much you want?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> Now I'm sad.....


 
Don't be. I didn't expect the 00z to be that favorable, and new that the local tv guru's would expand on every bit of it's data to downplay the system. Tomorrow morning they won't be able to do that. The models get brutally honest within the 12 hour window.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 8, 2011)

Resica said:


> How much you want?



   Just enough to be as crazy as them but still able to get away with it like them also.


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Just enough to be as crazy as them but still able to get away with it like them also.



On the way!!


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 8, 2011)

We still have time to go.  We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

What in the world???? I am watching the Ch.2 weather and the guy is using accumulation totals from 4 model runs ago.!!! I obviously chose the wrong career...


----------



## timbuck6200 (Jan 8, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> I would rather have rain and go to work than have ice and sleet and stay home and do nothing.  Also hate it for all the emergency workers and utility company workers that will have to work in the mess.



Yeah   I was told earlier they may have me come in so I will already be at our warhouse ready to go.  Not for sure yet.  Said let ya know more tomorrow


----------



## AM1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What in the world???? I am watching the Ch.2 weather and the guy is using accumulation totals from 4 model runs ago.!!! I obviously chose the wrong career...



Watching the same thing. Now he says 2-3" max for my area with .25" ice behind that. Fox 5 says 5-7" with very little ice for my area. Too scared to lay it on the line and go out on the limb?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 8, 2011)

What the heck is Brad Nitz doing on this. He is saying 3-4" and then ice - we need GB in a crisis. Or DDD!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What in the world???? I am watching the Ch.2 weather and the guy is using accumulation totals from 4 model runs ago.!!! I obviously chose the wrong career...



  Miguel you want me to share .....I am cooking up a fresh batch so we can be as crazy as they are?


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What in the world???? I am watching the Ch.2 weather and the guy is using accumulation totals from 4 model runs ago.!!! I obviously chose the wrong career...



Sammich maker?


----------



## texwilliams (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is an update from Matthew East he is a Met that DDD refers to from time to time.  He did this update at 8:38 p.m. tonight.


Some quick thoughts this evening....



How about the Saints/ Seahawks game?



Some discrepancies continues with the modeling regarding precip amounts. But, I am going to lay out a few very preliminary accumulation ideas. Please be aware that significant adjustments might need to be made as we approach the event.


For the I-85 corridor from the Upstate of SC all of the way up to the junction with I-77. Snow should begin by Monday morning, and the atmosphere should support all snow for this area until early afternoon at the earliest. After that, the temps aloft warm a bit, and there would be a switch over to sleet and mainly freezing rain. For the GSP area, I will go 3-5" of snow with a glazing of ice after that. For CLT, I will go 2-4," then the glazing. Western areas of the CLT metro could be more toward the 3-5" area.


The Columbia area is a very tough call. There will be a period of snow, but the warming aloft will be quicker down in that area, and a transition to sleet and freezing rain will then occur. The freezing rain potential is much more significant in this area, and at least a quarter inch of ice is quite possible....maybe more. 


For the I-40 corridor from GSO to RDU....very very tricky. Precip amounts are a huge question mark. I will go with 2-4" of snow, and then a tenth to maybe a quarter inch of ice in some areas.


Back to the west, this looks like a good snow event for north Mississippi, especially along and north of Hwy 82, and in Alabama north of I-20. Tennessee also looks to see a good snow as well, especially along and south of I-40. I would think a general 3-6" type of snow in many of those areas, and that should carry over into northern Georgia as well. Many spots in the Tennessee Valley area could verify toward the higher end of (or even exceed) that range. I am still quite concerned about the ice potential in central MS, AL, and GA, but precip amounts are a question mark as some modeling is shifting the best precip up into the Tennessee Valley. 


Some general ideas as I see it this evening. Be aware some fairly significant adjustments are always possible.


We will see how things look as Sunday unfolds. Keep an eye on the RUC modeling over the next 24 hours, and as we get deeper into Sunday, it becomes increasingly NOWCASTing time....meaning watching radar trends and surface obs instead of models.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What in the world???? I am watching the Ch.2 weather and the guy is using accumulation totals from 4 model runs ago.!!! I obviously chose the wrong career...



Yep...  I saw ch 2 as well..   Looks like he is calling for a way earlier change-over and more ice for most of us....  Especially to the south of ATL metro.

-One thing is for sure:  This system looks like the real deal.  It sure will have a lot of moisture to work with.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 8, 2011)

Going back to the NWS statement at 9 talking about the "warm" air.  I left the mountain at 6 pm so as not to be stuck on my days off.  It was 21 degrees and had fallen 5 degrees in 2 hours.  That's not a slow drop, and that's not coming from shallow cold air.  We're at 3100 feet, so to me that just really makes me wonder where their "data" is coming from.


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2011)

Just saw the 11 o'clock weather up here and the woman said they normally wait until 48 hours away until they issue a forecast for a storm. They did say it will be a plowable snow Tuesday night into Wed.


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

Going to bed.

Not a lot has changed in my thinking.  

3-6" north of I-20 with a 1/4" coating to go on top.  More in the mountains.

Ice south of I-20 down to only God knows where... probably WR or so.  All points east and west of those locations.  

Athens over to Augusta seems to be the bullseye area for now.

More in the morning.  No sense in watching the EURO, it has hurt my feelings for two nights straight.


----------



## texwilliams (Jan 8, 2011)

Here in Gillsville we are at 22 degrees and we were at/below freezing not long after sun down.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe tomorrow it will come back full throttle.  Nobody really knows at this point.  Too much uncertainty in the models and data.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

This LPS is ramping up nicely.


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

Tex put up Matt East's blog.  Good post Tex!

The RUC model is what I just looked at and it only goes 14 hours out so I can not see the event.  Looking at the radar will tell a lot too.  

Model watching is basically over with at this point as it refers to the NAM and GFS.  Time to watch the short range models like the RUC, compare the radar returns and surface temps of actual weather stations out to our West.

I will make a post in the morning before I go to church and then I will not be back on the computer until around lunch time.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 8, 2011)

I just saw the guy on 11, and he said 1" of snow for
ATL, but switching over before sunrise on Monday. That is totally unacceptable.....I sure hope these guys are wrong, and we still get at least 4+. 


I knew I should have gone to Fannin today. Hmmm, maybe road trip tomorrow....


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 8, 2011)

Check out the graphics from Birmingham NWS on ice.  Kinda scary for central Georgia.

Giving it up yall...will see what the sunlight sheds on the situation tomorrow.

Thanks DDD and everyone else that has contributed.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks DDD.   Niters all!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Migual And DDD Keep up the good work I am calling it also Nite folks,  see you in the morning.


----------



## DDD (Jan 8, 2011)

One more note.  Swear this is the last one.  Short range Canadian model is colder and wetter.

The moisture over Texas right now is WELL out performing the NAM modeling and it was the most agressive one.

DO NOT BE SURPRISED if by the noon news tomorrow the local idiots and the NWS in Atlanta is playing catch up to what might be a winter storm like we have never seen.  

I am very much on par with Miguel, I think this thing may get under played and I have said for days that every one of these events this winter has out played the modeling.

Night yall.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 8, 2011)

i smell trouble in paradise.  Flop, possibly???


----------



## Trigabby (Jan 8, 2011)

Channel 11 just told me that my WIZ should be a *3*.  I'm not sure what that means, but it sure feels uncomfortable.

Goodnight!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not going to ask IMBY, but a map with the snow freezing rain line would be nice!!.........You know one in plain english!!

Whenever this is possible!!......Thank you!!

I'm prepared for the worst hoping for the best!!

DDD, Miguel, and Bigox thanks for all that you do!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What in the world???? I am watching the Ch.2 weather and the guy is using accumulation totals from 4 model runs ago.!!! I obviously chose the wrong career...



That just what I was thinkin. I go here. Nix the weather peeps.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 8, 2011)

i thought we was going to know everything that was going to happen with this model run... just sayin...


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Local tv in Columbia SC is calling for an inch or two here in Sumter, SC.......then an ice event.  Man I hope that changes.  I do not want ice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

Trigabby said:


> Channel 11 just told me that my WIZ should be a *3*. I'm not sure what that means, but it sure feels uncomfortable.
> 
> Goodnight!


 
Next time I have to go in for my annual physical I'm going to ask them if, instead of a prostate exam, they can just use a whizometer, you know, like Ch. 11 has...


----------



## krisjack (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't know why there downplaying it.Maybe they don't want to wait in line at the grocery store  to get beer and bread.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2011)

*what's coming. Where I wanta by now.*

I'm moving South!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 8, 2011)

Actual temp here between Macon, and Augusta 31.......About 6 degrees colder than the Macon forecast said we are??


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> One more note.  Swear this is the last one.  Short range Canadian model is colder and wetter.
> 
> The moisture over Texas right now is WELL out performing the NAM modeling and it was the most agressive one.
> 
> ...




I sure hope you are right DDD! I would love to see a good snow like I remember as a kid. My kids have only seen 2-3" ever, and would love for this to be BIGTIME! I appreciate all of your's and Miguel's input and donation of your time. I'll turn off the idiots, and stick with y'all!

Later....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

Here ya' go Mitch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next time I have to go in for my annual physical I'm going to ask them if, instead of a prostate exam, they can just use a whizometer, you know, like Ch. 11 has...



I just saw that today for the first time. WizOMeter? are you kiddin me?


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next time I have to go in for my annual physical I'm going to ask them if, instead of a prostate exam, they can just use a whizometer, you know, like Ch. 11 has...


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 8, 2011)

From Upstate SC- thanks guys for all the info!


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 8, 2011)

Trigabby said:


> Channel 11 just told me that my WIZ should be a *3*.  I'm not sure what that means, but it sure feels uncomfortable.
> 
> Goodnight!



That sounds really cold.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya' go Mitch.



Thanks Miguel!!!!..........Freezing pellets is better than freezing rain!!..........I hope!!


----------



## crokseti (Jan 9, 2011)

It seems like it would have to warm up some during this event cause it never got over 20 deg. here Sat.


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 9, 2011)

A lot of moisture on the radar maps now as compared to the little that was over Texas at 11pm


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 9, 2011)

Alright DDD, I know your awake, so tell us this thing has just disappeared and I can make my trip to Talbot County Monday morning..


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 9, 2011)

Winter Storm Warning has been issued now.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Quick update.  Not a lot of time to type.

Check out the radar in Texas.  Good Lawd!

I encourage you all to check your temps this morning.  They are about 4 degrees colder than forcast.  Hmmmmm...

I also encourage you all to go to weather.com or wherever and see your updated 7 or 10 day forecast and tell me what you see for high temps the next 5 days.  Tried to warn y'all.   This is a good example of why not to watch weather.com for your long range stuff.  They are horrible.  My high goes like this... Monday 27.  Tuesday 33.  Wednesday 33.  Thursday 32.   And I think they are being optimistic.

Not a whole lot has changed on my amount totals.

I will make a call map after I get back from church.


----------



## clairol (Jan 9, 2011)

I know ya'll said no IMBY requests, but it there any chance us folks in the Savannah/coastal area get any winter stuff in my FRONT yard?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 9, 2011)

13 here right now. Thats pretty chilly. Weather channel says its 18. The 13 is on the weather station thing we have at work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

22 here in Washington county.


----------



## contender* (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Quick update.  Not a lot of time to type.
> 
> Check out the radar in Texas.  Good Lawd!
> 
> I encourage you all to check your temps this morning.  They are about 4 degrees colder than forcast.  Hmmmmm...



Lotta water floating this way and I have 10 degrees on the thermometer right now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> A lot of moisture on the radar maps now as compared to the little that was over Texas at 11pm


 
I would say she is gettin crunk !!! 
It's a balmy 15.5 degrees here. So much for staying in the 20's...


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would say she is gettin crunk !!!
> It's a balmy 15.5 degrees here. So much for staying in the 20's...
> 
> View attachment 578680



No doubt!!!!!! Just checked it again and the leading edge has made it into lower Alabama and the Florida panhandle stretching all the way back into Texas and Oklahoma.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 9, 2011)

my thermapen is showing 16 here on East Cherokee...  the dog didnt want to go outside!


----------



## contender* (Jan 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> my thermapen is showing 16 here on East Cherokee...  the dog didnt want to go outside!



Yah I had to kick mine out too, He musta pee'd fast cause he was wantin back in pretty quick.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would say she is gettin crunk !!!
> It's a balmy 15.5 degrees here. So much for staying in the 20's...
> 
> View attachment 578680



I am liking the lean to the storm.


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 9, 2011)

14.0 on the west side of Dawson county.


----------



## HammerG26 (Jan 9, 2011)

16 here in Cherokee County... brrr


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

17 this side of Cherokee CO.


----------



## spotman (Jan 9, 2011)

Mine showing 18 in Coweta..


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

Fox 5 just said 3 inches for ATL that's it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Fox 5 just said 3 inches for ATL that's it.


 
We had 3 inches out of the Christmas Day event. A much weaker system than what is heading our way with not near the cold air in place in advance of the moisture.

Now I ask you, just how logical does what Fox 5 is saying sound with the understanding you have on basic comparisons of the two systems?


----------



## savreds (Jan 9, 2011)

clairol said:


> I know ya'll said no IMBY requests, but it there any chance us folks in the Savannah/coastal area get any winter stuff in my FRONT yard?



I was going to wait until after church to ask that very same thing. 
I've been holding off on posting due to everything so far showing us just below the freezing line. Now that our guru's are thinking it's going to be colder than predicted, I'm wondering if that freezing stuff will move on down further south. 
I made sure the generator was running ok yesterday just in case!
Thanks for all the work you guys are putting in on this to keep us weather idjits informed!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

savreds said:


> I was going to wait until after church to ask that very same thing.
> I've been holding off on posting due to everything so far showing us just below the freezing line. Now that our guru's are thinking it's going to be colder than predicted, I'm wondering if that freezing stuff will move on down further south.
> I made sure the generator was running ok yesterday just in case!
> Thanks for all the work you guys are putting in on this to keep us weather idjits informed!!!


 
Y'all have a chance of freezing rain early in the morning, but I doubt it will be a big problem as your temps will melt it in short order as the day progresses. No fluffy stuff though.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would say she is gettin crunk !!!
> It's a balmy 15.5 degrees here. So much for staying in the 20's...
> 
> View attachment 578680



Are some of the freezing rain line shifting north?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Are some of the freezing rain line shifting north?


 
Not from morning observations. We'll see what the 12z has in store soon hopefully.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bottomed out at 15 here last night...now for the clouds to roll in please.  I'm really liking that jet of snow out in front of the main stuff.  Dr. East says that as long as that bow of convection stays well behind the main storm, it shouldn't hurt precip totals too much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Bottomed out at 15 here last night...now for the clouds to roll in please. I'm really liking that jet of snow out in front of the main stuff. Dr. East says that as long as that bow of convection stays well behind the main storm, it shouldn't hurt precip totals too much.


 
There is somewhere else you could post that type of info that would be much appreciated ya' know...


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is somewhere else you could post that type of info that would be much appreciated ya' know...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Bottomed out at 15 here last night...now for the clouds to roll in please. I'm really liking that jet of snow out in front of the main stuff. Dr. East says that as long as that bow of convection stays well behind the main storm, it shouldn't hurt precip totals too much.


 
Not sure how much of that mix showing is verga and what is reaching the ground. In a couple of hours I'll be able to get ground truth on any thing falling just west of B'ham.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is somewhere else you could post that type of info that would be much appreciated ya' know...


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not sure how much of that mix showing is verga and what is reaching the ground. In a couple of hours I'll be able to get ground truth on any thing falling just west of B'ham.



my parents live in clanton, al.  they are under an ice warning.  expecting ice accum. up to 1/2".  it's suppose to hold off until 6pm.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


>



its a secret underground place for weather nerds.  No pot stirrers allowed.


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 9, 2011)

At this point, where do you think the freezing rain and bad icing line is going to be.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Without all the pics and terms I don't understand what can we expect in Union Co.?


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like this thing is going to hit sooner than what was predicted doesn't it since its already in Alabama and panhandle of Florida.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> Looks like this thing is going to hit sooner than what was predicted doesn't it since its already in Alabama and panhandle of Florida.


 
not necessarily. Not everything that shows up on Radar is actually hitting the ground..


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We had 3 inches out of the Christmas Day event. A much weaker system than what is heading our way with not near the cold air in place in advance of the moisture.
> 
> Now I ask you, just how logical does what Fox 5 is saying sound with the understanding you have on basic comparisons of the two systems?



Channel 2 just said 2 inch in atl.  Someone is wrong.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Channel 2 just said 2 inch in atl.  Someone is wrong.



Just watched that....pitiful


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah that what I was thinking.Nothing is being reported in Alabama but it is showing snow in Louisiana right now in current conditions.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> Yeah that what I was thinking.Nothing is being reported in Alabama but it is showing snow in Louisiana right now.


 
Actually it is showing a mix. Which is usually freezing rain and sleet.
Pink is mix, blue is snow. The deeper the color hue the more likely it is reaching the ground and accumulating.


----------



## MD746 (Jan 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Channel 2 just said 2 inch in atl.  Someone is wrong.



I feel channel 2 is way off the mark Nitz is calling for only 1-2" just southwest of atl. Yesterday they where saying 3-4".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Channel 2 just said 2 inch in atl. Someone is wrong.


 
Until I see an updated model run I can refute their statements. It's only 23 degrees here, so the sooner it gets here and colder the air in place is, the more snow we'll get. I am wanting cloud cover right now in a real bad kind of way....


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

I was looking at the current conditions for Monroe LA and it said light snow.That was what I was going by not radar.I know the radar gives false positives.


----------



## marknga (Jan 9, 2011)

I got a feeling that middle Georgia is gonna end up with a real cold rain tomorrow and that would be alot better than a .5" of ice.


----------



## JD (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Until I see an updated model run I can refute their statements. It's only 23 degrees here, so the sooner it gets here and colder the air in place is, the more snow we'll get. I am wanting cloud cover right now in a real bad kind of way....



When is the next model run coming out?


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

Fizzzzzzzzzzzzle?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> I was looking at the current conditions for Monroe LA and it said light snow.That was what I was going by not radar.I know the radar gives false positives.


 
Close to ground truth, which is better than radar, that's for sure. I rely on personal observations for sho-nuf facts...


----------



## decoyed (Jan 9, 2011)

internet weather guys VS the tv weather guys. Let get ready to ruuuuuummmbbbbblleeeeee.  Someone is going to be wrong.


----------



## The Godevil (Jan 9, 2011)

G.D.O.T. just called and told me to be at work at 7pm. Gonna be some long nights this week I'm afraid.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Hopeully these clouds will be in here by noon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2011)

Can anyone give me a timeline on the ETA of frozen precip for N'ville???


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Channel 2 just said 2 inch in atl.  Someone is wrong.



I was watching channel 2 and this is why I think they are wrong.  We will just use the ratio of liquid precip:snow of 10:1.  For my area, they showed 2" of snow and .1" of freezing rain.  If correct, that would mean approximately .3" to .4" of liquid precip would have fallen. 

Now let's go to what the models are telling us.  Here are the latest NAM and GFS projections for total precip falling during our event.  

NAM







GFS (which shows a big precip hole that folks smarter than me don't think will be there)






SREF






That ranges from a high on the NAM of .75" to .8" to around .5 for the GFS and SREF.  If you split the difference between those and just say that is a total of around .6 or .65" of QPF falls, that leaves as much as .35" of QPF that is unaccounted for.   If that falls as snow...that could mean another 3.5" - 5" of snow.  I just don't get how they think that precip just vanishes.  Also, these systems have over performed so far this so I think there's gonna be a good bit more snow, ice, or some of both than they are showing.


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Close to ground truth, which is better than radar, that's for sure. I rely on personal observations for sho-nuf facts...



You alright in here?


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

Doing something in Jackson, MS. ,roads look wet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2011)

Y'all need some some cold air? I'lll sell you some. It was -2 (two below) here this morning. They're saying we should get 4"-10" out of this one, and we already have about 8" on the ground here from the storm that came through Fri and yesterday.


----------



## pbradley (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Close to ground truth, which is better than radar, that's for sure. I rely on personal observations for sho-nuf facts...



PM me Tuesday morning and I'll tell you whether it's going to snow tonight or not. At least 55% accuracy guaranteed or double your money back.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

I think some guys are missing the point the CH2 guy was making...  He says that many parts of the state may see more ice and less snow.

I don't think he is saying that this stuff is going away at all.  He is just trying to say that we may see more ice/sleet than snow.   Far more dangerous.

-Better prepare for the worst.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Jackson, MS observation is that there having light freezing rain.


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 9, 2011)

At this point, where do you think the freezing rain and bad icing line is going to be. Anyone have a guess.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

The models are running now. Hang on a few.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 9, 2011)

21 degrees IMBY now...c'mon clouds


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Clouds are rolling in here.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

You can see percip starting to move into sw GA now.


----------



## Crstabel (Jan 9, 2011)

19, and I can see some clouds to the west!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

25.06 said:


> At this point, where do you think the freezing rain and bad icing line is going to be. Anyone have a guess.


 
According to what I'm looking at from Columbus to Macon northward will get 1-3 inches of snow and a good dose of sleet and freezing rain, with the possibility of up to 3-5 inches of snow.

The way they're telling it, it will start out as snow and as the night goes on it will turn into freezing rain. Supposed to start about 9PM tonight in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's your 12Z RUC freezing line.

<INPUT id=weatherMap title="" alt="RUC THCK forecast valid 00 UTC Mon 10 Jan 2011" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/ruc/255/maps/2011/01/09/12/RUC_255_2011010912_F12_THCK_1000_850_MB.png" type=image name=sounding>


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

The high here is suppose to be 49 today but I dont think we will make it.I think its going to be colder than that.


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> According to what I'm looking at from Columbus to Macon northward will get 1-3 inches of snow and a good dose of sleet and freezing rain, with the possibility of up to 5-7 inches of snow.
> 
> The way they're telling it, it will start out as snow and as the night goes on it will turn into freezing rain. Supposed to start about 9PM tonight in my neck of the woods.



Hopefully, this will be the case and we get very little freezing rain. I really don't want to loose power for a long time.


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

Weather Underground says m temp here in Lula is 31 but weather channel says it is currently 26.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

25.06 said:


> Hopefully, this will be the case and we get very little freezing rain. I really don't want to loose power for a long time.


 

Amen to that but from what I've read we will get freezing rain after midnight tonight all the way until mid day tomorrow. 

Are they saying anything about work tomorrow?


----------



## Jacketfan89 (Jan 9, 2011)

*:-/*

Haven't posted this year until now lol! I'm actually excited about this one, but couldn't figure why we had so much moisture such cols temps and everyone is calling for half snow half ice for my area.

For example, I'm on the Gwinnett Walton line and all the models point to at least .7" (I'm betting more LOL this things setting up like a heavy summer drenching!) and the high for Monday is 27. Why Ice?!?

Is the storm bringing warm air up from the gulf? What needs to happen to change back to snow?? l


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

34 here.35 on the weather.com.Looks like moisture is entering SW Georgia but I dont know if its actually hitting the ground tho.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 9, 2011)

jcountry said:


> I think some guys are missing the point the CH2 guy was making...  He says that many parts of the state may see more ice and less snow.
> 
> I don't think he is saying that this stuff is going away at all.  He is just trying to say that we may see more ice/sleet than snow.   Far more dangerous.
> 
> -Better prepare for the worst.



You are right on. Ice compacts more than snow. Therefore some areas that receive sleet will only have a couple of inches compared to areas that receive snow may have several inches.


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

bml said:


> Weather Underground says m temp here in Lula is 31 but weather channel says it is currently 26.



What does your thermometer say? Go with that one!


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 9, 2011)

Jacketfan89 said:


> Why Ice?!?
> 
> Is the storm bringing warm air up from the gulf? What needs to happen to change back to snow?? l




Accourding to Fox 5, it's because the upper atmospheric temps are going to be warmer than those towards the ground. (ice and not snow that is)


----------



## Jacketfan89 (Jan 9, 2011)

2" was just forecasted for Gwinnett on wsbtv lol! I'd be extremely surprised to wake up to only 2" of snow in the morning!


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

Resica said:


> What does your thermometer say? Go with that one!



broken


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

bml said:


> Weather Underground says m temp here in Lula is 31 but weather channel says it is currently 26.



Now WU says 24 lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

I would say this is about as congruent as the NAM and GFS are going to get. I think it's safe to say that by 6pm tomorrow night we're gonna be about as deep in this stuff as we care to be.

<INPUT id=weatherMap title="" alt="GFS SNOWIN forecast valid 21 UTC Mon 10 Jan 2011" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2011/01/09/12/GFS_3_2011010912_F33_SNOWIN_SURFACE.png" type=image name=sounding>

<INPUT id=weatherMap title="" alt="NAM SNOWIN forecast valid 21 UTC Mon 10 Jan 2011" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/nam/221/maps/2011/01/09/12/NAM_221_2011010912_F33_SNOWIN_SURFACE.png" type=image name=sounding>


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 9, 2011)

Gwinnett County has only 50 DOT drivers to cover 467 sq miles. WE ARE IN TROUBLE


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 9, 2011)

Come on GFS!!!!!!


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> Amen to that but from what I've read we will get freezing rain after midnight tonight all the way until mid day tomorrow.
> 
> Are they saying anything about work tomorrow?



Not yet, I'll let you know if I hear anything. I will be using my better judgment when I look outside in the morning.


----------



## Jacketfan89 (Jan 9, 2011)

The sun must also play a part in warming the upper atmosphere. It seems that the snow is falling heavy through the night and then switching over as soon as the upper atmosphere warms up around 1.

But surface temps will be so low...especially after 4-5" of snow has fallen overnight and any precipitation after the changeover is going to turn n. Ga into an ice rink :-/

I want straight snow lol


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

I think these charts are a little misleading.  I am not sure if they have ice accumulation models for those guys, but that is what I am worried about.

A good bit of this may come down as freezing rain, rather than snow.  There looks to be plenty of moisture to work with.

I am thinking that we may be in for a biggun.  We may not have lots of pretty snow, but we may have much more ice than would be desirable.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

This is from James Spann, a well known and trusted MET:

You can read his whole blog here: http://www.alabamawx.com/

A few mid-morning notes…

*Generally speaking, the storm is developing as expected. There has been severe weather along the Texas Coast this morning, and dynamic forcing is excellent.

*SPC believes we will have thunder with the snow and ice tonight, especially south of I-20. But, I would image there could be some reports of thundersnow north of I-20 late tonight as well, but it will be isolated.

*The new 12Z NAM is printing 0.58â€³ liquid with this event for Birmingham. Equates to heavy snow for North Alabama, and potentially a crippling ice event for some parts of Central Alabama tonight.

*This is NOT in the same league as the 1993 blizzard. But, I do believe we will see isolated 8 inch snow amounts over North Alabama, and the ice over Central Alabama was not a part of the 1993 storm; that one was all snow.

*NWS Jackson reports a pretty good coating of sleet and glaze on elevated objects at the Jackson, MS airport.

Our projected forecast below is not, more than likely, going to change before the event begins. Remember, travel will become difficult, if not impossible, tonight across much of Alabama north of U.S. 84. The most significant precipitation will come after 6:00, with snow and freezing rain heavy at times after midnight. Stay tuned for updates throughout the day….


----------



## cjones (Jan 9, 2011)

Jacketfan89 said:


> Haven't posted this year until now lol! I'm actually excited about this one, but couldn't figure why we had so much moisture such cols temps and everyone is calling for half snow half ice for my area.
> 
> For example, I'm on the Gwinnett Walton line and all the models point to at least .7" (I'm betting more LOL this things setting up like a heavy summer drenching!) and the high for Monday is 27. Why Ice?!?
> 
> Is the storm bringing warm air up from the gulf? What needs to happen to change back to snow?? l



It depends on what the temps aloft are.  Warm air aloft (where water droplets form into either rain or snow) means that the droplets will form as rain.  As the rain falls through colder air below, it becomes super-cooled water droplets which will freeze on contact.

Cold air aloft means the water droplets form as snow.  If the snow or super-cooled rain droplet falls through a warm air layer and then another cold air layer, it will hit the ground as sleet b/c it will 1.) Form as snow or rain droplet and begin falling to ground 2.) Pass through warmer air layer and slightly or completely thaw 3.) Pass through another cold air layer and re-freeze.

At least that is the basic understanding I have of it.  I know just enough to know when it's safe to fly in clouds, and when airplanes will turn into popsicles.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

25.06 said:


> Not yet, I'll let you know if I hear anything. I will be using my better judgment when I look outside in the morning.


 
I know the last time we had a "big" snow they cancelled, but not until they saw it snowing outside. I'd say this time the roads will be in far worse shape....


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is another forum I've been following all week.  Lots of very knowledgeable folks here.  They explain in great detail exactly what is happening and the maps and explanations are very good.  Its not that difficult to follow along.  Even a caveman can do it  Every map and warning I've posted has just been from reading and learning from these guys.  Many of the TV METS join in the discussion.

http://www.talkweather.com/forums/index.php?/topic/56121-se-winter-storm-9th-10th/page__st__3750


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

bml said:


> broken



  My Grandfather was born in Lula.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Here is another forum I've been following all week. Lots of very knowledgeable folks here. They explain in great detail exactly what is happening and the maps and explanations are very good. Its not that difficult to follow along. Even a caveman can do it  Every map and warning I've posted has just been from reading and learning from these guys. Many of the TV METS join in the discussion.
> 
> http://www.talkweather.com/forums/index.php?/topic/56121-se-winter-storm-9th-10th/page__st__3750


 
I would caution the general populous to not join in on the discussion on these sites. The first indication that you don't have a clue what you are talking about, or that you are merely trolling for a IMBY answer, they will crucify you.


----------



## Crstabel (Jan 9, 2011)

I believe there's a 100% chance I won't be travelin' to Dalton for work tomorrow .... whatcha think??? 

21 degrees, still watching those clouds approach.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

cjones said:


> It depends on what the temps aloft are.  Warm air aloft (where water droplets form into either rain or snow) means that the droplets will form as rain.  As the rain falls through colder air below, it becomes super-cooled water droplets which will freeze on contact.
> 
> Cold air aloft means the water droplets form as snow.  If the snow or super-cooled rain droplet falls through a warm air layer and then another cold air layer, it will hit the ground as sleet b/c it will 1.) Form as snow or rain droplet and begin falling to ground 2.) Pass through warmer air layer and slightly or completely thaw 3.) Pass through another cold air layer and re-freeze.
> 
> At least that is the basic understanding I have of it.  I know just enough to know when it's safe to fly in clouds, and when airplanes will turn into popsicles.



The way to think of a "supercooled" droplet is that it is a droplet of rain which is slightly below freezing, but it still liquid because it is jiggling around as it falls.  As soon as this droplet hits anything, it instantly turn to ice.  Very heavy, very sticky ice.

These supercooled droplets are very nasty.  They lead to huge amounts of ice building up on trees, power lines, or airplanes.

It is far better for stuff to come down as snow.  Since we live smack in the middle of the ICE lines on most maps, I have a feeling we will be getting a lot of experience with the supercooled stuff here.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Crstabel said:


> I believe there's a 100% chance I won't be travelin' to Dalton for work tomorrow .... whatcha think???
> 
> 21 degrees, still watching those clouds approach.



I know I wouldn't if I could help it.  You might get there but getting back home won't be fun.  If I go in (very unlikely), I will throw my cot and sleeping bag in the truck just in case I have to sleep there.


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would caution the general populous to not join in on the discussion on these sites. The first indication that you don't have a clue what you are talking about, or that you are merely trolling for a IMBY answer, they will crucify you.



I dont know if you visit the site that he linked above, but I've been watching it for a few days and they seem pretty friendly to the novice on that one at least. That said, I'm sure there is no shortage of sites dedicated to hard core and knowledgeable weather gurus that would love to crucify the layman.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would caution the general populous to not join in on the discussion on these sites. The first indication that you don't have a clue what you are talking about, or that you are merely trolling for a IMBY answer, they will crucify you.



In other words, I need to stay away??


40 degrees and windy here.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it just me or is the temp going down around here.WU showed 35 earlier now 34.-2 dew point.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In other words, I need to stay away??
> 
> 
> 40 degrees and windy here.



You don't need to stay away from anywhere big boy


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

bml said:


> I dont know if you visit the site that he linked above, but I've been watching it for a few days and they seem pretty friendly to the novice on that one at least. That said, I'm sure there is no shortage of sites dedicated to hard core and knowledgeable weather gurus that would love to crucify the layman.



I've just been observing but I have been following it since Monday and have not seen one instance of them getting upset with anybody asking a question.  It is the opposite in fact and they seem to welcome everyone and answer all questions from begineer to guys with Ph. D's in Meterology.  I've learned a lot this week.  I might just turn into a weather nerd before this is all over with.  It is quite interesting to me.

It's no underground secret ya'll.  All you have to do is google "southeast weather forum" and all kind of resources come up.  This is mainly for people that have taken an interest in weather like I have.


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> I've just been observing but I have been following it since Monday and have not seen one instance of them getting upset with anybody asking a question.  It is the opposite in fact and they seem to welcome everyone and answer all questions from begineer to guys with Ph. D's in Meterology.  I've learned a lot this week.  I might just turn into a weather nerd before this is all over with.  It is quite interesting to me.



That's exactly what I saw there also.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In other words, I need to stay away??
> 
> 
> 40 degrees and windy here.



No you'll be fine. Everybody needs a little Hooked On Quack from time to time.


----------



## Jacketfan89 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow talks of thundersnow and bulk snow (10-14") coming out of Alabama. That would be crazy!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

There could be thunder snow in northern Georgia.That would be pretty kool to be in.When I was in the Blizzard of 93 in Ellijay I dont remember if there was any thundersnow back then.It snowed pretty good then.My aunt called my parents and said that that they were gonna get some snow so we went up there but couldn't get back for a few days cause the weather was so bad.As soon the roads opened up we went back to albany lol.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD... Paging DDD!!! Where is you man? Looking for an after church and before firewood cutting report.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> I've just been observing but I have been following it since Monday and have not seen one instance of them getting upset with anybody asking a question. It is the opposite in fact and they seem to welcome everyone and answer all questions from begineer to guys with Ph. D's in Meterology. I've learned a lot this week. I might just turn into a weather nerd before this is all over with. It is quite interesting to me.
> 
> It's no underground secret ya'll. All you have to do is google "southeast weather forum" and all kind of resources come up. This is mainly for people that have taken an interest in weather like I have.


 
Winter weather is fairly slow in prediction and discussion. Jump on over there during a good tornado outbreak and see how hectic it can get.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Winter weather is fairly slow in prediction and discussion. Jump on over there during a good tornado outbreak and see how hectic it can get.



I look forward to doing that this year and learning about it.  I will be watching your thread closely when the time comes.


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 9, 2011)

Maybe we wont have to go to school for a long time lol !!! im in forsyth county is around 4-5 inches exspected for my area?


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Precip amounts appear to be looking good for those of us north of Atlanta.

They are saying 12-15" in parts of Tennessee now.  Guess that is the "sweet spot". C-R-A-Z-Y..


----------



## TheYeeHawMan (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> There could be thunder snow in northern Georgia.That would be pretty kool to be in.When I was in the Blizzard of 93 in Ellijay I dont remember if there was any thundersnow back then.It snowed pretty good then.My aunt called my parents and said that that they were gonna get some snow so we went up there but couldn't get back for a few days cause the weather was so bad.As soon the roads opened up we went back to albany lol.


 
Back in 93 we had a lot of thunder.. I was in Cartersville (Bartow County). As a young teenager that was an awesome event.


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 9, 2011)

That would be soooo awsome to get close to a foot here in forsyth county


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 9, 2011)

how much should I exspect for forsyth area (cumming)


----------



## marknga (Jan 9, 2011)

starting to show frozen precip on radar in E Alabama/W Ga.
http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...0&lightning=0&smooth1&showlabels=1&rainsnow=1


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 9, 2011)

marknga said:


> starting to show frozen precip on radar in E Alabama/W Ga.
> http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...0&lightning=0&smooth1&showlabels=1&rainsnow=1



Don't let it fool ya though. It's not hitting the ground. Just spoke with my dad (he lives outside of Montgomery) and they haven't had ANY rain at all as of yet. Nothing.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 9, 2011)

34 degrees and cloudy in Roswell


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> Don't let it fool ya though. It's not hitting the ground. Just spoke with my dad (he lives outside of Montgomery) and they haven't had ANY rain at all as of yet. Nothing.


 
Thank you. That my friends is called ground truth..


----------



## AM1 (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> There could be thunder snow in northern Georgia.That would be pretty kool to be in.When I was in the Blizzard of 93 in Ellijay I dont remember if there was any thundersnow back then.It snowed pretty good then.My aunt called my parents and said that that they were gonna get some snow so we went up there but couldn't get back for a few days cause the weather was so bad.As soon the roads opened up we went back to albany lol.




I live in Ellijay and I do remember thunder during that snowstorm. Wild stuff.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD mentioned a line of storms in the gulf would rob us....anyone notice the line of storms out there?


----------



## Crstabel (Jan 9, 2011)

29 in cartersville & cloudy.  I remember the lighting and thundersnow of 93 too. And the cracking limbs, flashing transformers, freezing cold, no power for what felt like forever to a kid....


----------



## TheYeeHawMan (Jan 9, 2011)

Crstabel said:


> 29 in cartersville & cloudy. I remember the lighting and thundersnow of 93 too. And the cracking limbs, flashing transformers, freezing cold, no power for what felt like forever to a kid....


 
Good times!! (for kids)


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 9, 2011)

*Forecast for North Fulton*

<table id="forecast_bar" class="full open" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="full">Forecast for North Fulton</td><td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             <table class="dataTable" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><thead><tr><td colspan="2">Updated: 11:17 am EST on January 9, 2011</td></tr></thead><tbody><tr class="wHover"><td colspan="2">                  Winter Storm Warning in effect from 7 PM this evening to 7 PM EST Monday...



         </td></tr><tr class="wHover"><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</td><td class="full">         Rest of Today
         Increasing clouds. Highs in the upper 30s. East winds 10 to 15 mph. 


         </td></tr><tr class="wHover"><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td class="full">         
Tonight
         Snow likely in the evening...then snow after midnight. Windy.  Snow accumulation of 2 to 3 inches. Ice accumulation of less than one  quarter of an inch. Lows in the upper 20s. Northeast winds 10 to 20 mph.  Chance of snow near 100 percent. 

         </td></tr><tr class="wHover"><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td class="full">         
Monday
         Snow...freezing rain and sleet in the morning...then sleet and  freezing rain in the afternoon. Windy. Snow and sleet accumulation of 1  to 3 inches. Ice accumulation of up to one quarter of an inch. Highs in  the lower 30s. East winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100  percent. 


         </td></tr><tr class="wHover"><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td class="full">         
Monday Night
         Mostly cloudy with a slight chance of light freezing rain and  light sleet in the evening. Lows in the upper 20s. East winds 5 to 15  mph. Chance of precipitation 20 percent. 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

This should give us some info I believe.  This is from James Spann's blog.

Special weather balloon soundings will be release at noon from several upper air stations including Birmingham and Jackson.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2011)

109 watching....where's the map that DDD promised?


----------



## spotman (Jan 9, 2011)

gunsaler111 said:


> DDD mentioned a line of storms in the gulf would rob us....anyone notice the line of storms out there?


 Yeah I noticed that this am. There was a line of storms off the texas coast this morning but now they don't seem as strong..


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

gunsaler111 said:


> DDD mentioned a line of storms in the gulf would rob us....anyone notice the line of storms out there?



I think DDD was speaking of the way a line of storms can rob moisture from the circulation around the low.  Since air rotates counter-clockwise around the low, maybe some of the moisture wouldn't make it to land (it would just fall to the sea in an offshore squall-which is a line of strong thunderstorms.)  In that model, the center was way south, and a squall line was set up to block the moisture making landfall...In that case, the system would have been pretty dry.

  As things look now, I think this system will have ample moisture to work with.  I don't think the squall line will cause enough of this effect to matter...  Looks like this low is pumping huge amounts of moisture onshore.  The model DDD was looking at when he made that estimation looked different from what we are seeing.

-DDD  knows a lot more than I do, but I think that was what he was getting at.  He is the man-he called this sucker almost perfectly 4 days ago!


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Lots of activity on weather blogs.  Seems our chances are increasing north of 1-20 at the moment.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

The NAM is nailing the storm according to others.  This is good news for us because the NAM showed us getting hit good with snow.  The GFS is what a lot of stations were using for the forecast and so far it does not appear to be matching that model very well.


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

this storm still looking good?


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

From Twitter:


Governor Riley Just signed a State of Emergency due to the approaching storm. State agencies have called up extra manpower & equipment


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> this storm still looking good?



Better than expected from what I can gather.  Anyone see anything different?


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

NAM nailing it so far

GFS still on vacation


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

From another board:

Geez, if the RPM Brad Travis posted verifies, Florence and the rest of NW AL will be shut down for days! 12-16 inches!


----------



## spotman (Jan 9, 2011)

Patiently waiting for DDD..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> From Twitter:
> 
> 
> Governor Riley Just signed a State of Emergency due to the approaching storm. State agencies have called up extra manpower & equipment


 
Merely a precursory action to speed up the flow of funds from the federal government if needed. It is require in the Stafford Disaster and Emergency Relief Act, 42 U.S.C. §§ 5121-5206.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Waitin' on DDD. Anxious to hear what his analysis is.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Waitin' on DDD. Anxious to hear what his analysis is.



When does the wizard step out from behind the curtain?


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> this storm still looking good?



slip,I think its going to be ugly here south of Atl. area,I'm know weather guy but if we get the ice they are calling for we will be in bad shape......pray for all rain or all snow


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

http://weather.unisys.com/nam/4panel/nam_pres_4panel.gif

I think this is what you are seeing.

-Lots of moisture.  I think there will be widespread freezing rain.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

From Others:

Southeast Winter Storm Update: Al and GA

A band of snow/sleet is currently entering the Birmingham City area, while a band of snow/sleet is heading toward Atlanta. The band will arrive in Atlanta in the next 1-2 hours, bringing light snow and sleet. If temperatures can stay low enough, then the band will bring more snow than mix. 

Coating of ice or a dusting of snow possible by 2 pm for areas around BHAM.


----------



## jigman (Jan 9, 2011)

hope he's not looking for bread if so he will be awhile


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

well its holding at 32 degrees here in Griffin and we have a lot of cloud cover,wet bulb is at 26.8,Relative Humidity 31.4


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 9, 2011)

Y'all jes' hold yer taters,now.DDD's had a rough coupla days!


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> When does the wizard step out from behind the curtain?



He must go to one of them churches that last for HOURS


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Shreveport did a launch and concluded the warm nose in that area was eroding - might be a good sign for points east


----------



## K80 (Jan 9, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Y'all jes' hold yer taters,now.DDD's had a rough coupla days!



I wouldn't be surprised if he gets hesatant about doing these threads...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel, I am looking at getting a thermometer for the back yard or something I can look at rather than having to check on line.  Any advice?  Thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Miguel, I am looking at getting a thermometer for the back yard or something I can look at rather than having to check on line. Any advice? Thanks


 
HD or Lowes, get a wireless digital. They aren't that expensive $25 maybe.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Miguel, I am looking at getting a thermometer for the back yard or something I can look at rather than having to check on line.  Any advice?  Thanks



Do you have a meat thermometer?  Be better than nothing in a pinch.  Mine is surprisingly accurate outside.  It's the little metal kind you poke in meat while cooking.  Not for long term use but something you could use now.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

plain ole mercury thermometer should be good enough.


----------



## spotman (Jan 9, 2011)

K80 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he gets hesatant about doing these threads...


I have a feeling he enjoys them..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HD or Lowes, get a wireless digital. They aren't that expensive $25 maybe.



Thanks!  Any certain brand or are they all pretty much equal.

Where would be an ideal place to put it?  I have a privacy fence that I can possibly hang it on??


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

on twitter Very bad in Meridian, MS area. Icing on bridges on I-20 between Jackson and Meridian. Ice now in Sumter Co, AL


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

FROM SHREVEPORT
…Their initial data from the noon balloon launch shows the warm nose over their area is eroding as the upper disturbance spreads cooling into their area. They are expecting a changeover to snow.
…1/4 inch of ice from freezing rain at Shongaloo in Webster County, LA…thanks almost into Arkansas, north of Minden, or just northeast of Shreveport.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Do you have a meat thermometer?  Be better than nothing in a pinch.  Mine is surprisingly accurate outside.  It's the little metal kind you poke in meat while cooking.  Not for long term use but something you could use now.



Yeah, I think we have one.  It is not an emergency but was curious that's all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Thanks! Any certain brand or are they all pretty much equal.
> 
> Where would be an ideal place to put it? I have a privacy fence that I can possibly hang it on??


 
No particular brand, hang it in an area protected from direct sun exposure.


----------



## Jranger (Jan 9, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Thanks!  Any certain brand or are they all pretty much equal.
> 
> Where would be an ideal place to put it?  I have a privacy fence that I can possibly hang it on??



That's what I want to know as well. Have yet to find a place that is not in direct sunlight around my place.


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No particular brand, hang it in an area protected from direct sun exposure.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

you guys in NE georgia need to batten down the hatches!!


From Andy Wood, Fox 21 and his blog..he usually hits these storms on the head. 


"a few things I have noticed this afternoon:

(1) the upper-level dynamics of this system are taking over just as many of the forecast models predicted… also the upper-level winds ahead of the system are going to produce a nose of snow progressing into northeast GA in the window of 10PM to 1am… in SC Upstate that initial band moves in from Midnight to 2AM

(2) good news with thunderstorms in Gulf of Mexico as they are aligned vertically rather than horizontally and there is no “cut-off” in the flow of moisture moving northward

(3) radar seems to be slightly ahead of schedule and is overperforming on the amount of moisture in the northern sector of the storm

(4) models still indicate some light sleet tomorrow afternoon after the heaviest moisture has fallen as snow

it’s important to keep in mind that surface temperatures will be in the 20s when this starts so road conditions will get bad very quickly"


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No particular brand, hang it in an area protected from direct sun exposure.



I know the perfect place!  Thanks


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Just received this in my email.

According to the NWS, a Winter Storm Warning will be issued for portions of South Georgia this afternoon. As rain changes over to freezing rain after midnight, ice accumulation of a tenth to a quarter inch are possible until 8am. With ice building on roads, bridges and power lines, travel will become hazardous and power outages may occur. Make sure you have a flashlight, extra food and water.


----------



## K80 (Jan 9, 2011)

spotman said:


> I have a feeling he enjoys them..



No doubt he enjoys following the weather and sharing what he observes but when every other person is asking "IMBY", "hey man, where you at", and "map please" I'm sure it'll make a person jaded.  I can't even imagine the pms he's gettin.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

snowing pretty good in dallas tx according to the weather channel.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> snowing pretty good in dallas tx according to the weather channel.



Wow, isn't that a rare event for them?


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Wow, isn't that a rare event for them?



i think it snowed there the year before last too?

seems like we've gotten more snow in the south the last few years then ever...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> i think it snowed there the year before last too?
> 
> seems like we've gotten more snow in the south the last few years then ever...


Global Warming?


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Global Warming?



That's gotta be it


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 9, 2011)

Im ready in cahtsworth..I dont have a wood heater but I have a generator on the porch with 3 space heaters for my house if the power goes out. I live in a small house so I should be okay if it get bad. Whats the latest yall here for chatsworth dalton area? Everything im seing is guesses.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im ready in cahtsworth..I dont have a wood heater but I have a generator on the porch with 3 space heaters for my house if the power goes out. I live in a small house so I should be okay if it get bad. Whats the latest yall here for chatsworth dalton area? Everything im seing is guesses.



depends on who's "guess" you want to use.  They (others) say the "sweet spot" is Northeast Alabama - Hwy. 278 and 40 miles north of there based on the latest models.  They also say that area can get 12-15".  Guess you are in the general vicinity.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> depends on who's "guess" you want to use.  They (others) say the "sweet spot" is Northeast Alabama - Hwy. 278 and 40 miles north of there based on the latest models.  They also say that area can get 12-15".  Guess you are in the general vicinity.



4" would be great for me! Im not asking for much just enough to cover the roads so I dont have to work for a day or two haha.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

The wizard is here.... took a nap after church... gonna be a long night, IMO.

I am drawing up a map now.  give me 3 minutes


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey where is DDD?


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

whoops spoke too soon.  You da man DDD.  I don't care what all these other folks are sayin' about you (j/k).


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Hey where is DDD?



Look up!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Hey where is DDD?


ssshhhh, he's working on the map, give'm time!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Wow, isn't that a rare event for them?


I think they average about 2.5" of snow a year.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> From Others:
> 
> Southeast Winter Storm Update: Al and GA
> 
> ...



MT, much of what is seen on radar is not reaching the ground.  Some of the dewpoints are in the single digits.  Its going to take some moisture to cool the column before any of that hits the ground.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> MT, much of what is seen on radar is not reaching the ground.  Some of the dewpoints are in the single digits.  Its going to take some moisture to cool the column before any of that hits the ground.



10-4, guess I got a little carried away.  I'm like an 8 year old waiting on this thing.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

well Griffin is at 32.4 degrees,Relative Humidity is 31.4,wet bulb temp is 27.1and the Dew point temp is 4.4


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

what's this wet bulb thing all about (in layman's terms)?  I've seen the formula and website on how to calculate it but don't know what it means.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> The wizard is here.... took a nap after church... gonna be a long night, IMO.
> 
> I am drawing up a map now.  give me 3 minutes



Whew.........was getting a little worried. Everthang gonna be OK now.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

The temps are lower than was forecast.This may be a good sign.39.2 dp -1. bp 29.88 and falling.


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 9, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 111 (63 members and 48 guests)


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> snowing pretty good in dallas tx according to the weather channel.




Haven't I heard it somewhere (possibly here) that what Dallas TX gets, central Georgia stands to get a copy of?  Thinking that was what the old time METs used before we got all the modern stuff that leaves us guessing.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> The wizard is here.... took a nap after church... gonna be a long night, IMO.
> 
> I am drawing up a map now.  give me 3 minutes


Watch broken or bad news??!


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> well Griffin is at 32.4 degrees,Relative Humidity is 31.4,wet bulb temp is 27.1and the Dew point temp is 4.4



dang bro you sound like Glenn Burns or something


----------



## General Lee (Jan 9, 2011)

fireman402 said:


> Haven't I heard it somewhere (possibly here) that what Dallas TX gets, central Georgia stands to get a copy of?  Thinking that was what the old time METs used before we got all the modern stuff that leaves us guessing.


I heard someone say this several years ago and since,I have noticed here and there and more often than not,they were right................


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> dang bro you sound like Glenn Burns or something



http://www.griffin.uga.edu/aemn/

just click on your county,then current conditions


----------



## Swampslayr (Jan 9, 2011)

My wife tells me I'm obsessed with the weather.... I'm an extreme novice compared to DDD... I pulled his last thread from Friday and the snow and  Ice line on the state of GA is almost identical to what he predicated friday evening... That's amazing... Thanks for you dedication to this ....I have learned a lot in just a few days!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 9, 2011)

*And so it starts........*

Middle Georgia College in Cochran announced that its campus will be closed Monday because of the expected severe weather.


Here is the announcement:


After reviewing the following, everyone is encouraged to please frequently check the College website at www.mgc.edu and official MGC email accounts for further updates possible due to variable weather conditions, especially before traveling.

Due to projected weather conditions, Middle Georgia College is making the following changes to scheduled events and classes over the next several days (January 9th through 12th):

Administrative Offices of all campuses of the College will be closed on Monday, January 10th. All non-faculty and administrative personnel should report at regular scheduled times on Tuesday, January 11th.

All orientation and registration events and activities scheduled for Monday, January, 10th will be moved back 24 hours to Tuesday, January 11th.

The first day of classes for Spring Semester will be moved back from Tuesday, January 11th, to Wednesday, January 12th. Fee payment deadlines for registered students will be moved to close of business Tuesday, January 11th.

Students scheduled and approved to move into residence halls on Sunday, January 9th, may still do so. Students who were planning on returning to the residence halls on Monday, January 10th, should delay doing so until Tuesday, January 11th.

Again, please frequently check the College website at www.mgc.edu and official MGC email accounts for further updates possible due to variable weather conditions, especially before traveling.

John McElveen
Vice President for Student & Public Affairs


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> The wizard is here.... took a nap after church... gonna be a long night, IMO.
> 
> I am drawing up a map now.  give me 3 minutes



not being critical but........ its been 20 minutes


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Area 1:  Heaviest snow fall Potential.  My thinking currently is 8-10 with possibly isolated higher totals.

Area 2:  NW GA will get a nice slug of moisture.  Very high snowfall by the hour rates here.  I am thinking 6-8 inches with possibly heavier amounts isolated

Area 3:  Getting more complicated here.   My current thinking is that 5-7" is a solid guess with possibly higher amounts around Athens, Winder up to Jeffereson over to South Carolina.

The farther south you go in this area the great chance for change over to ice.  I know, I know... Channel 2 and the NWS has backed off their snow totals, but personally I dont know what they are looking at?  Given the soundings in 3 hour intervals for ATL over to Athens it just does not make sense.  

NWS is again playing the card of... "we can always increase it or have more snow and less ice and have nothing to worry about."  I seriously think they are slow playing this.

Area 4:  Very complicated.  Surface temps are going to very cold, this morning was a full example of this, the over running clouds today are helping to trap already.  Seeing that the NWS is going to issue a Winter Storm Warning for South GA tells me what I suspect.  The cold air is going to get trapped and the warm air that is going to over run it may not be as affective on the cold air at the surface as first thought.  I think we are looking at 2 inches of snow due to heavy precip rates at the onset of the heavy moisture, then it turns over to sleet and then eventually freezing rain.  1/2" Icing seems to be in order.  It will be a sharp fall off from where ever it is icing to where it is not freezing going south.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> http://www.griffin.uga.edu/aemn/
> 
> just click on your county.



Good link!  I just got my info too.  I'm going to bookmark that one.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Deer Fanatic said:


> not being critical but........ its been 20 minutes



Well, I started to just do a map with accumulation totals, but then with Zones 3 and 4 being a whole lot more complicated than just putting snow totalls downn.

So it took a little longer.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 9, 2011)

Deer Fanatic said:


> not being critical but........ its been 20 minutes



Nothing critical...but I don't think he's on the clock on the weekend


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep-I would bet ice will be very hard to predict.  All I know for sure is that anything over 1/4" and stuff will start falling down.

-Good luck everyone-I think we will need it!


----------



## General Lee (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well, I started to just do a map with accumulation totals, but then with Zones 3 and 4 being a whole lot more complicated than just putting snow totalls downn.
> 
> So it took a little longer.


Thank you.............


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well, I started to just do a map with accumulation totals, but then with Zones 3 and 4 being a whole lot more complicated than just putting snow totalls downn.
> 
> So it took a little longer.



me and my 15 year old daughter are watching this with great interest. She REALLY want to see some snow here.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks DDD!


----------



## michaelknox (Jan 9, 2011)

area 4 is so wide and big. Break it down just a bit more... Of course areas in the north of zone four will get more than the areas in the southern part of zone four... A little more detailed would be nice


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Where do we want our wet bulb to calc out at for snow?


----------



## Lawdog1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks DDD....You are appreciated!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

I need to move  north just a little more,the cut off is always right befor Griffin,Spadling county.......I pray for all rain or all snow,go away ice storm no one wants you here


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the map DDD.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

michaelknox said:


> area 4 is so wide and big. Break it down just a bit more... Of course areas in the north of zone four will get more than the areas in the southern part of zone four... A little more detailed would be nice



  I may be a wizzard, but I am not a genie.  

As clearly as I can make this, due to the dewpoints, cold air at the surface, cold air at the mid levels and cold air at the high levels... then warm moist gulf air riding in on a white horse to save someone from a major Ice storm, the devil in the details is how far north will the warm air be able to penetrate the cold air at the surface and make it an all rain event vs. freezing rain.

Where that line is... I do not know.  No one does.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> I need to move north just a little more,the cut off is always right befor Griffin,Spadling county.......I pray for all rain or all snow,go away ice storm no one wants you here


 

If DDD's prediction holds true we'll be in line for a little snow and a bunch of ice....You heard anything from work?


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

the birds are in a dang frenzy, acting all kinds of crazy flying around....one flew into the windshield of the car.


i think they know whats coming.


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

oh man, im just barely in "area 3"....hope it gets good here.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD, this may help out some with Zone 4.

The National Weather Service has issued a Winter Storm Warning for Bibb, Houston, Jones, Twiggs, Monroe, Peach, Crawford, Baldwin, Hancock, Jasper, Putnam, Upson, Lamar, Washington, Taylor, Wilkinson and Macon Counties effective tonight at 7 p.m. until Monday at 7 p.m.
A Winter Weather Advisory has been issued for Crisp, Dodge, Dooly, Johnson, Laurens, Pulaski, Telfair, Treutlen, Wheeler and Wilcox Counties for the same time period.
That means a "significant winter storm" is likely for Sunday night and Monday in the warning area. Icy roads could affect travel Monday into Tuesday morning.

13WMAZ Meteorologist Jason Disharoon warns that the storm may start as a brief period of light snow late Sunday night and turn to sleet during the overnight hours Sunday into Monday.

Those counties in the Winter Storm Warning will see the precipitation start off as a rain/snow mix before changing completely to snow and sleet then eventually freezing rain overnight. 1"-3" of snow accumulation and up to a quarter-inch of ice accumulation is possible.

Farther to the south, in the Winter Weather Advisory, the precipitation will also start of as a wintry mix but then turn to all rain by sunrise on Monday. Total snow accumulations are expected to be less than one inch and ice accumulations are expected to be less than one-tenth of an inch.

With temperatures once again dropping below freezing Monday night for all of Central Georgia, dangerous road conditions will be possible through Tuesday morning.

The forecast may change and people should monitor weather updates all weekend. 

The watch covers all Central Georgia counties.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> If DDD's prediction holds true we'll be in line for a little snow and a bunch of ice....You heard anything from work?



nope do not need to,if there is a lot of ice I will be staying at the house.......I love my self

the way it is going now we are in store for the ugly


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 9, 2011)

Conditions at 2:00 PM EST on January 9, 2011
Temperature	35.6 °F
Relative Humidity	34.3 %
Dew Point Temperature	10.2 °F
Wet Bulb Temperature	29.8 °F
Atmospheric Pressure	30.22 in 

From the Georgia Weather Net station about 4 miles from here.  Correct me if I am wrong please, but all we need is moisture and a higher relative humidity ???  Still learning this stuff.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> the birds are in a dang frenzy, acting all kinds of crazy flying around....one flew into the windshield of the car.
> 
> 
> i think they know whats coming.



You may be right. All day theres been atleast 40-50 birds of diff kinds in my yard terring it up trying to get something to eat. This wouldnt be strange but there never in my yard unless my feeders are full and there completly empty and have been for atleast 2 months.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

fireman402 said:


> Conditions at 2:00 PM EST on January 9, 2011
> Temperature	35.6 °F
> Relative Humidity	34.3 %
> Dew Point Temperature	10.2 °F
> ...



I found this calculator - http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes

put in your temp, relative humitity, and it will tell you whether it will come down as snow or not.  Pretty cool.  Says snow for your data.


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks MT....We will get snow...when it gets here!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> I found this calculator - http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes
> 
> put in your temp, relative humitity, and it will tell you whether it will come down as snow or not.  Pretty cool.  Says snow for your data.



cool little link


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Tuscaloosa has reported sleet changing over to snow... she's in turn 4 and headed for the Start Finish line boys.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> nope do not need to,if there is a lot of ice I will be staying at the house.......I love my self
> 
> the way it is going now we are in store for the ugly


 
I'll be there unless they call me and tell me not to come, if the yankees can do it so can I!


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Let me say right now, the NWS is on the low end of the spectrum here.  More than likely they feel like everything they have put out is sufficent for alerting the public, no sense in saying 7 and only getting 5.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> I'll be there unless they call me and tell me not to come, if the yankees can do it so can I!



they are not doing it on ice coverd roads,and back roads at that but you go a head and chance that ride if you like.

now if it is all snow yea,I could see that but,not snow and ice(freezing rain)


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Also, driving conditions are going to be as the NWS said, Impossible by noon tomorrow... maybe even by in the morning.  You can not drive on ice.  I don't care if you are from Alaska.  Our roads are not flat and non-curvy.

Plus, if the ice is heavier in your area, a 1/4" of ice will bring down power lines, trees...

Freezing drizzle is going to exist into tomorrow night.  Just adding to the glaze.

I personally do not think we will be headed back to our jobs until Wednesday at the earliest.  The sun will be out Tuesday and even if it is below freezing the sun's rays will help melt the roads.  But if there is 4" of snow and 1/4 inch of ice on top of that.  Well... forget it.  LOL


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

From another site

BIG fluffy flakes slowly falling!!!! 12-15 W of Tuscaloosa!!!!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!!!! Very light..but huge!!!


----------



## JD (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Tuscaloosa has reported sleet changing over to snow... she's in turn 4 and headed for the Start Finish line boys.



Any idea on what time it is going to start according to where it is now and what the models are showing?

By the way thanks for all you are doing...I got the guys from work now asking "what's that guy on Woody's saying?"


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 9, 2011)

01092011 1951z


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 9, 2011)

looking good for us here in the holly springs/canton area.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

JD said:


> Any idea on what time it is going to start according to where it is now and what the models are showing?
> 
> By the way thanks for all you are doing...I got the guys from work now asking "what's that guy on Woody's saying?"



My local forecast says 7PM tonight - 1AM.  This means its go time in about 4 more hours.  The wife is at the store getting ingredients for chill.  

Tonight: A chance of snow between 7pm and 1am, then occasional snow and sleet. Low around 25. East wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Call Map from Robert Gamble a GREAT MET in Shelby, N.C.

He puts a great point at the bottom of his map.



> Every storm has its own areas of unknown, like high snow rates, convection, localized terrain enhancement, meso scale banding, dry slotting, earlier mixing and change-over,  and deviations that a forecaster can't exactly account for on the smoothed over genral map. Mine won't be any different and should be used for general purposes only. Some areas won't get what I'm predicting, and other areas will exceed my map totals.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

For my area the calculater says
Melting Air Temperature is: 45.2°F
It will snow!


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 9, 2011)

The radar seems to be filling in with more snow west of here back toward Dallas. Maybe this is a trend.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

JD said:


> Any idea on what time it is going to start according to where it is now and what the models are showing?
> 
> By the way thanks for all you are doing...I got the guys from work now asking "what's that guy on Woody's saying?"



JD, this thing is a lsow mover but I am thinking by 7-9PM depending on location.  You are in Buford and somewhat in line with me, I think 8PM is a solid guess.


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> I'll be there unless they call me and tell me not to come, if the yankees can do it so can I!



That's the spirit. You be careful Blue. Those Yankees are special folks!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

Resica said:


> That's the spirit. You be careful Blue. Those Yankees are special folks!


 

I've spent time in Michigan, Indiana and Iowa, I can hang with it. Plus, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

... Winter Storm Warning in effect from 1 am EST /midnight CST/ to
9 am EST /8 am CST/ Monday...

The National Weather Service in Tallahassee has issued a Winter
Storm Warning for freezing rain... which is in effect from 1 am EST
/midnight CST/ to 9 am EST /8 am CST/ Monday. The Winter Storm
Watch is no longer in effect.

An area of low pressure will move along the northern Gulf Coast
through Monday. Rainfall will overspread the region from west to
east tonight. At the same time... an area of high pressure will
continue to deliver a shallow cold and dry air mass into the
region. As the rain falls into this air... temperatures are
expected to fall and result in the rain changing to a period of
freezing rain tonight into Monday morning. Ice accumulations
between one tenth and one quarter inch are expected... with locally
higher amounts possible.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A Winter Storm Warning means significant amounts of ice are
expected or occurring. This will make travel very hazardous.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

125 people viewing...the party is just getting started.

DDD when/where are you going to make the thread so we can start to report conditions where we live?


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Spann and gang will be going live on ABC33/40 for a 30 minute breakdown at 4:30 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ABC-33-40-Main

be interesting to see what is happening in Alabama


----------



## JD (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Also, driving conditions are going to be as the NWS said, Impossible by noon tomorrow... maybe even by in the morning.  You can not drive on ice.  I don't care if you are from Alaska.  Our roads are not flat and non-curvy.
> 
> Plus, if the ice is heavier in your area, a 1/4" of ice will bring down power lines, trees...
> 
> ...



This is what is driving me crazy...Our company is putting us up in hotel rooms near some of our big clients properties so we can be close by to keep sidewalks cleared and lots salted and sanded...it looks like we are going to be killing ourselves all night and nobody will be showing up tomorrow for work anyway....

Then on top of that I have a good chance of getting stranded in Alpharetta for a day or two.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

My random weather thoughts as I sit here...

1.  It's snowing right now from Tuscaloosa, Alabama to Dallas, TX right now.  I am not sure I saw a map that showed it doing that.  I saw maps that showed it totally out like that, but not actually doing it at the same time.  Wow.

2.  The highest number people on this thread I have seen is 136.  I am really impressed.

3.  Thank you all so much for the PM's and public congrats.  This is the one as a child I have been waiting on.  I am like an 8 year old who just made the last slot of the all-star team.  I am so pumped!

4.  I hope you all are safe.  I really hope the news stations down south of ATL in Macon and other outlets have prepared people for what MIGHT happen in the way of an ice storm.  1/4 to 3/8 ice storm would and could be severe.

5.  I don't think this will be our last snow this year.


----------



## JD (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> JD, this thing is a lsow mover but I am thinking by 7-9PM depending on location.  You are in Buford and somewhat in line with me, I think 8PM is a solid guess.



Thanks....Guess I will head toward Alpharetta around 5:30.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> 125 people viewing...the party is just getting started.
> 
> DDD when/where are you going to make the thread so we can start to report conditions where we live?



I thought about putting it in the on topic section, but it will be easier for everyone to do it around the camp fire, they can put in their obs there and then just yack about it on this thread.

I am putting it up now.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 9, 2011)

Resica said:


> Those Yankees are special folks!



In their own eyes..........


----------



## MD746 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks DDD for the info. We are at the Firehouse until 8am keep us updated.


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope the freezing rain stays far from griffin


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

They just issued a Winter Storm Warning in _*Tallahassee, FL*_


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

This is so kool.


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

JD said:


> This is what is driving me crazy...Our company is putting us up in hotel rooms near some of our big clients properties so we can be close by to keep sidewalks cleared and lots salted and sanded...it looks like we are going to be killing ourselves all night and nobody will be showing up tomorrow for work anyway....
> 
> Then on top of that I have a good chance of getting stranded in Alpharetta for a day or two.



That sounds bogus. You're absolutely correct. If it pans out like they say nobody is going to be there anyway. Maybe  word of your work in the worst of times will pay benefits down the road. Good luck JD.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

here in Griffin the temp is 33.3

the Relative Humidity is 27.6

dew point temp is 3.3

wet bulb temp is 27.8


----------



## Lee (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay, I've got about a hundred teenagers, workers, parents asking me about church tonight in Dallas.  Didn't know a student minister would double as a meteorologist.  

 Weather.com is showing  some precip getting here at 5 and 6, 50% chance of precip here at 7, and then a break till 9.  Our stuff usually ends at 7:45.  

I'm assuming the roads won't get bad until later tonight or morning, correct?

And thanks for the thread everyone, this has been exciting.  I don't have any fingernails left.  Bring on the snow!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 9, 2011)

You are the MAN DDD!

My parents are prepared for a snow/ice power outage in Washington County...  thanks to YOU!


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

The latest NAM snowfall total map confirms my suspicions.  I think this is pretty close to my mental map.  Its not an exact science, but this has some credit to it.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Precip Totals in the form of Raw Data.


----------



## TecRsq (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD, much thanks for you getting the facts out to us via the board, the straight scoop is much appreciated.

Suppose to go in tomorrow morning to work the ambulance in Fayetteville for 12 hrs, then a 24 hr. shift on Tues.

The freezing rain and the 50 mile drive one way from Cherokee will be the thing that will keep me home.

Snow I can deal with but the ice on the roadways without studs or cables is my kryptonite.

Again much appreciation on the tireless updates, everyone stay safe and we will post pertinent information from our location throughout.

Regards


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks DDD!  My boss still thinks the shop will be open tomorrow...



Resica said:


> That's the spirit. You be careful Blue. Those Yankees are special folks!



Yea they are..... 

Hey Yank!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jan 9, 2011)

TecRsq said:


> DDD, much thanks for you getting the facts out to us via the board, the straight scoop is much appreciated.
> 
> Suppose to go in tomorrow morning to work the ambulance in Fayetteville for 12 hrs, then a 24 hr. shift on Tues.
> 
> ...



Dang if you decide to make that drive, be careful. That is a long haul from Cherokee in this mess.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Thanks DDD!  My boss still thinks the shop will be open tomorrow...



I am the boss and I will not be open.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Thanks DDD!  My boss still thinks the shop will be open tomorrow...
> Hey Yank!



WHAT?!?!  

Your boss is on crack.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

About 90 percent of GA is under a winter storm warning.I dont remember this much of GA under a winter storm warning.Looks like some precip around Lagrange but I don't know if its falling looks dark green must be rain.If someone can verify this would be great.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 9, 2011)

Check out the bridge on the Tuscaloosa Sky Cam
http://www.abc3340.c...ry.asp?c=192128


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 9, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Check out the bridge on the Tuscaloosa Sky Cam
> http://www.abc3340.c...ry.asp?c=192128



Link is not working.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD, you and the others deserve it. I have got more strange looks when I say " the guy on my hunting forum said ". It's absolutely priceless plus, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way, but it kind of makes you feel like a big kid again waiting to see what happens. I hope, at least snow wise everything pans out and I hope ice wise for the brethren down south that it isn't too bad.

But at least you gave enough warning that more people have had time to adequately prepare and in my mind, that's pretty cool.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Tallahassee NWS just slapped Albany and Tifton into the Winter Storm Warning.  

I think this storm qualifies as epic.


My ice line might not be far enough south.  wow.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> DDD, you and the others deserve it. I have got more strange looks when I say " the guy on my hunting forum said ". It's absolutely priceless plus, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way, but it kind of makes you feel like a big kid again waiting to see what happens. I hope, at least snow wise everything pans out and I hope ice wise for the brethren down south that it isn't too bad.
> 
> But at least you gave enough warning that more people have had time to adequately prepare and in my mind, that's pretty cool.



Latest NAM sounding gives you 11".  School is done for a week up there.  

I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

link broken.


----------



## Swampslayr (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm amazed at your knowledge on weather.... My whole family has thought this was a bust all week and i have relayed what you have predicated since Friday and they are amazed also.. I know that meteorologist on T.V. are not going to tell you straight up for several reasons "I assume".  Great thread, congrats on your achievements.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep aint it great DDD.I want it to snow buckets here.Gonna go get some firewood in case the power goes out.The temps should start dropping soon.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD, thanks again for the info... I think you have been calling this event since ... Monday? ...Tuesday?

As of this afternoon, my group of "Hey, what's your weather Guru saying now" people has grown to about six or seven. Most of whom believe you are wearing a Merlin hat, perched in front of a crystal ball, with a military ID pinned to your cape, and a RED Batphone ringing at 15 minute intervals. 

Some may also have been led to believe you occasionally cast bones from a hand carved wooden bowl and/or sacrifice a wild jungle bird for the weather ritual you perform in order to accurately predict the IMBY snow levels... but they came up with that on their own, I just didn't correct them when the asked.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Thanks DDD!  My boss still thinks the shop will be open tomorrow...



Yep, gotta text from my boss earlier today stating "We will be open tomorrow.  Make it to work when you can safely".


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

I may have to back off the snow totals for the Zone 3 (ATL to Athens) areas.  The way the radar looks this may have the heavy stuff moving farther north in the way of snow.  Not totally sold on that, but I am just watching the radar right now.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 9, 2011)

Might have to have a get together and buy you dinner. I believe there are many others who would contribute to this.

Bring it on. I've got the wood, the Boston Lager, and a few sleds.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> I may have to back off the snow totals for the Zone 3 (ATL to Athens) areas.  The way the radar looks this may have the heavy stuff moving farther north in the way of snow.  Not totally sold on that, but I am just watching the radar right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

I really hope that dryline closes up as the LPS approaches us. I was really hoping this wasn't going to happen, but knew as strong as this system was that it was very possible.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 9, 2011)

My boss still thinks the shop will be open tomorrow...

My boss is based in NJ and he is bound and determined that we will operate as usual tomorrow.  I run a distribution facility and have 14 drivers in straight trucks that he wants on the road at 0600.  I've been warning him of this since Wednesday.  No way my inbound loads will get there either.  Dadgum Yankees don't listen!!!!

Plus that 45 miles 1-way commute will be fun, fun, fun.


----------



## texwilliams (Jan 9, 2011)

FYI... Home Depot in Commerce is sold out of generators.  We were able to pick up a 5500 watt generator at the Lowes in Cornelia.  They had just gotten a shipment in this afternoon.  Just in case anybody was thinking about picking up one.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

texwilliams said:


> FYI... Home Depot in Commerce is sold out of generators.  We were able to pick up a 5500 watt generator at the Lowes in Cornelia.  They had just gotten a shipment in this afternoon.  Just in case anybody was thinking about picking up one.



I passed a truck on Hwy 92 earlier with 6 of them in the back.....over-achiever...

Oh and Walmart is out of bread....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> My boss still thinks the shop will be open tomorrow...
> 
> My boss is based in NJ and he is bound and determined that we will operate as usual tomorrow. I run a distribution facility and have 14 drivers in straight trucks that he wants on the road at 0600. I've been warning him of this since Wednesday. No way my inbound loads will get there either. Dadgum Yankees don't listen!!!!
> 
> Plus that 45 miles 1-way commute will be fun, fun, fun.


 
Jersey Yankees are the worst...


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 9, 2011)

Man, It looks like up here in Clemson we could have 10 inches or more!!!

Thanks for all the info DDD!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Just got ground truth that it started sleeting about an hour ago in Tuscaloosa Al. and now is all snow.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Temps are falling here it is 39 now.


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

went from 36 to 34 here.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> My boss still thinks the shop will be open tomorrow...
> 
> My boss is based in NJ and he is bound and determined that we will operate as usual tomorrow.  I run a distribution facility and have 14 drivers in straight trucks that he wants on the road at 0600.  I've been warning him of this since Wednesday.  No way my inbound loads will get there either.  Dadgum Yankees don't listen!!!!
> 
> Plus that 45 miles 1-way commute will be fun, fun, fun.



Man it sounds like your boss is not in line with reality.  That could be a huge mistake to put that equipment and more importantly people on the road in the morning.  What's he going to do when half his trucks are wrecked and workers injured.  Sounds foolish.


----------



## pbradley (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just got ground truth that it started sleeting about an hour ago in Tuscaloosa Al. and now is all snow.



I have a jobsite starting up in Tuscaloosa on the 24th.


----------



## Battlewagon (Jan 9, 2011)

I generally just lurk here, but I cannot figure the NWS putting Albany and Tifton in a winter weather warning and Dubin in an advisory when Dubin appears to have a better precip chance and slightly lower temps. What gives??


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I really hope that dryline closes up as the LPS approaches us. I was really hoping this wasn't going to happen, but knew as strong as this system was that it was very possible.
> 
> View attachment 578778



what will hapen if the dry line does not close up?


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Man it sounds like your boss is not in line with reality.  That could be a huge mistake to put that equipment and more importantly people on the road in the morning.



Our terminal managers in Montgomery and Charlotte told him the same thing.  Guess we'll have to wreck a truck and drive our insurance costs through the roof before he "gets" it.  

DDD-thanks for the info.  You are the man!  And, if you help develop a lancet device that makes testing her blood sugar easier on my daughter, then you are the man x2!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I have a jobsite starting up in Tuscaloosa on the 24th.


 We can't talk about the snow on the 24th until this storm is past..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> what will hapen if the dry line does not close up?


 
The word "dry" in that sentence is the clue..


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jan 9, 2011)

*viewing thread*

144 and growing


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> what will hapen if the dry line does not close up?



I'm no weather man, but if I had to guess I would say that would cause the moisture already on the ground to freeze and then any precip. that falls in the second band would be falling on frozen ground, making the accumulation greater


----------



## brandon (Jan 9, 2011)

Nate23 said:


> Link is not working.



http://www.abc3340.com/

Go to the home page > SkyCam network > Tuscaloosa


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

I think this may fizzle NOAA has only 1 - 3 inches now with a little sleet tomorrow....that's it.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> I think this may fizzle NOAA has only 1 - 3 inches now with a little sleet tomorrow....that's it.



That's what NOAA said on Dec 24th and then dEC25th at 8 am they changed it to 4-8 inches.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Might have to have a get together and buy you dinner. I believe there are many others who would contribute to this.
> 
> Bring it on. I've got the wood, the Boston Lager, and a few sleds.



My hubby was just saying the same thing. He's outside grilling ribs and said," Come Spring, we're gonna have to get these folks together for a cookout." We live very close to DDD.


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Thanks DDD!  My boss still thinks the shop will be open tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well hello there young lady!


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jan 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> I think this may fizzle NOAA has only 1 - 3 inches now with a little sleet tomorrow....that's it.



Im thinkin you may be right...fizzle fo rizzle!


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jersey Yankees are the worst...



Tell me about it!


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My hubby was just saying the same thing. He's outside grilling ribs and said," Come Spring, we're gonna have to get these folks together for a cookout." We live very close to DDD.


Miguel and sammiches?


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just got the robo call....No work for me tomorrow...maybe not Tuesday either!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm liking the 18Z GFS, it merely reinforces the depth of snow in our area, but the NAM insist on pushing it northwards.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm liking the 18Z GFS, it merely reinforces the depth of snow in our area, but the NAM insist on pushing it northwards.



Just please tell me it's going to snow more than 2" in Macon so my brother will have to shave his head!!!!!!!!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Weather.com calls for just rain for my area now.It had freezing rain.I dont think this will be the case with my temps dropping pretty fast right now.38 now


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 9, 2011)

30 deg. IMBY.... went down 2 degrees in the last 2 hours...


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 9, 2011)

Weather channel is now saying all freezing rain for newnan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Just please tell me it's going to snow more than 2" in Macon so my brother will have to shave his head!!!!!!!!


 
I can tell you that, but it won't make it happen.. If that is your goal then you need to be clinging to the GFS.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Schools are closed down in my county.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Just please tell me it's going to snow more than 2" in Macon so my brother will have to shave his head!!!!!!!!



if this storm keeps moving north,he want haft to shave his head......


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2011)

32 in Ephesus and falling. Skies are getting dark.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is a list of the Closures and Cancellations we have received.

Closed Monday

Calhoun County Schools

Clay County Schools

Crisp Academy

Early County

Fullington Academy - Pinehurst

Lee County

Pataula Charter Academy - Edison

Pelham City Schools

Randolph County Schools

Randolph Southern

Schley County

Southwest Ga. Academy - Damascus

Terrell Academy

Webster County

Westwood Schools - Camilla

Worth County Schools



Daycare Centers:

Guardian Angels Learning Center - Camilla



Cancellations Monday

All Georgia Southwestern State University classes, business and academic offices are canceled or closed prior to 11am.

All ASA Flights to and From Albany

All ASA Flights to and From Valdosta


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

I am puzzled by the NAM's Precip models. We are in sleet with mostly snow north of us and south of us is freezing rain well below Macon. The freezing line they are showing is waaaayyyy down in south Ga. I suppose they are anticipating enough warm air flowing over the surface cold to cause this. But I agree with DDD, there is just too much cold air in place at all levels and with the sun going down and minimal cloud cover that is just going to get colder.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The word "dry" in that sentence is the clue..



All I can find about the "dry line" is its implication in making severe weather:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_line

I need explanation as well.  We are novices here.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

jcountry said:


> All I can find about the "dry line" is its implication in making severe weather:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_line
> 
> I need explanation as well.  We are novices here.



yea,that's why I was asking.....

but I guess in these type of storms any thing is possible


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

39 with clouds IMY (front, back & sides)


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

jcountry said:


> All I can find about the "dry line" is its implication in making severe weather:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_line
> 
> I need explanation as well.  We are novices here.



No precipitation in the dry slot.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 9, 2011)

it's been sleeting here in Troup co. for about 20 mins now and is getting heavier...


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

What is meant by a "Dry Slot"?

A dry slot is defined in most weather glossaries as "A zone of dry (and relatively cloud-free) air which wraps east or north-eastward into the southern and eastern parts of a synoptic scale or mesoscale low pressure system." 

Although we are used to seeing large storm systems (such as a nor'easter) represented as a point on a two-dimensional map, these cyclones have a broad three dimensional structure. Cold air flows into the storm from the northeast while warmer air flows in from the southeast and rises up and over the colder air. As the air rises, it cools and forms precipitation. Likewise, there are areas around a storm where air is sinking in the atmosphere as well as areas where upper level winds (jet stream) may be transporting dryer air into the storm from the west or southwest. As air sinks it warms and drys out. Areas of sinking air are often marked by dryslotting. The area 100 to 200 miles to the northwest of track of a major storm is less likely to experience dry slotting than areas near or to the east and south of the track of lowest pressure and is the area where the heaviest snows usually fall. 

Dryslot over eastern Long Island during the "Millenium" snowstorm, December 30, 2000. At this point, snowfall rates over central Long Island were approaching 3 inches per hour. An hour or two after this radar image was taken much of Long Island became dryslotted while heavy snows continued over NYC and especially over northern New Jersey. Areas of lighter precipitation remained and turned to rain for a time over most of Suffolk County, especially closer to the storms track over the east end. Snowfall totals ranged from 3 to 6 inches over the east end, 6 to 12 inches over central and western Suffolk County, 10 to 15 inches over Nassau County and New York City, and from 15 to as much as 25 inches over northern new Jersey.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

jcountry said:


> All I can find about the "dry line" is its implication in making severe weather:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_line
> 
> I need explanation as well. We are novices here.


 
It is the same priniciple, except the temps don't allow for the violent weather that would be on the dry lne. Were this a spring/summer system there would be some nasty storms along that convergent line.


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sleeting in lamar co.


----------



## kasey (Jan 9, 2011)

ddd, I have noticed that the wind is almost non-existent here in the athens area, where it was windy all day.  How does this play into the radar i have been watching, and could this system stall over north georgia?  thanks in advance.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess I will wait till daylight to try and get to work! Anybody with a snow plow wanna meet me at the end of my driveway??????


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2011)

Sleet and 32 degrees in Ephesus.


----------



## timbuck6200 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sleet here in Grantville, 10 min south of newnan.   The start of it is here..


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

wow if this thing keeps moving north quickly we might lose a lot of it in ATL.  Guess I'll watch Brad Nitz and see what's up.


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

so how is it looking? kinda sounds like its dying off?


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> I found this calculator - http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes
> 
> put in your temp, relative humitity, and it will tell you whether it will come down as snow or not.  Pretty cool.  Says snow for your data.



It says it will snow no matter what data I put in the relative humidity field. As long as your temp is under 45, that calculator says it's going to snow. Bad calculator.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

channel 2 is sticking to their guns.  2" Metro atlanta with 3" isolated pockets and 0.25" ice possible.  They have been saying this for 2 days now.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> so how is it looking? kinda sounds like its dying off?



Not trying to be a smart aleck, but pull up a radar, any radar, of this storm and then reread your post.
A little initiative goes a long way.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

sleet in griffin


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Jan 9, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> channel 2 is sticking to their guns.  2" Metro atlanta with 3" isolated pockets and 0.25" ice possible.  They have been saying this for 2 days now.



I'm in Sumter, SC and they are calling for 3-4 inches with .4 ice after.  We are as far north as Atlanta, so that might not be far off.  Though after living there, I know the suburbs will get more in line with 4-6.  I was there for the Valentines Storm last year.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 9, 2011)

sleeting in newnan. Hard.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> It says it will snow no matter what data I put in the relative humidity field. As long as your temp is under 45, that calculator says it's going to snow. Bad calculator.



No, try 35 degrees with a high humidity (say 80%)


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel, looking at the NWS southern miss valley radar, it would appear that your dry slot is starting to fill in, along with some of the gaps back in miss and alabama. . . looking good to me.


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> Not trying to be a smart aleck, but pull up a radar, any radar, of this storm and then reread your post.
> A little initiative goes a long way.



yeah....but it has shown "mix" over us for the past 2 hours and we've seen nothing..


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

yea the sleet is coming down here in Griffin


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah....but it has shown "mix" over us for the past 2 hours and we've seen nothing..



its on the way if not there by now


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

Hopefully we wont get a lot of warm air riding in with this


----------



## Dutch (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like its turning into a overhyped non event in my neck of the woods.

Falling apart like most systems do in this area. Ya'll enjoy the snow/ice up there in the yankee part of Ga.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Grizz, great question.  Let's address that.
> 
> The ice is a huge question mark.  Depending on the dynamics in the upper atmospher and how the cold air is trapped at the surface will depict the ice.  If the cold air trapped is tall enough it will be more sleet.  If it is a thin layer at the surface it will be freezing rain.
> 
> ...




It is now 34 at The Rock, with a dewpoint of 10.... Sleet/rain is starting to fall now.

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=30285

I am confused.  Does this huge temp/dewpoint spread mean we will see more or less frozen precip?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 9, 2011)

Sleet and very small snow falling in Carrollton


----------



## timbuck6200 (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anybody know what GB and BN on 2 talking about.  They lost me


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Sleet*

It is sleeting here in Hampton


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 9, 2011)

Opportunites for free advertising... a friend of mine last year called up the news station in Greenville where he lives to inform them his business would be closed. It was in the middle of some big basketball game. They popped his business name up on the scroll along with all the schools and churches.... with thousands of viewers.


----------



## win3006 (Jan 9, 2011)

it starting to sleet in Lamar co.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 9, 2011)

This thread just ain't the same without DDD and Miguel.
Where's my snow


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 9, 2011)

what time should I exspect snow in forsyth county


----------



## TheYeeHawMan (Jan 9, 2011)

DRB1313 said:


> This thread just ain't the same without DDD and Miguel.
> Where's my snow


 
I know...


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks to be falling apart around mobile, al according to the radar.Looks like we wont get much here if any.


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

DRB1313 said:


> This thread just ain't the same without DDD and Miguel.
> Where's my snow



Aint that the truth!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> Looks to be falling apart around mobile, al according to the radar.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

I should have pointed out that most of this will start as sleet, cool the column and then you will have snow.  

Really think the tv guys are not accounting for the column being cooled. The rates will get heavy and produce snow. 

We all better pray we don't get 1/4 to 1/2" of ice.


----------



## zx12hoss (Jan 9, 2011)

*Snow*

Starting to snow here in west memphis ar.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 9, 2011)

DRB1313 said:


> This thread just ain't the same without DDD and Miguel.
> Where's my snow



Where'd they go?


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 9, 2011)

Snow now falling with sleet in newnan. Temps are holding at 33.5 degrees.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah....but it has shown "mix" over us for the past 2 hours and we've seen nothing..



That's virga...the moisture is just saturating the air over you, and it will start here soon 




jcountry said:


> It is now 34 at The Rock, with a dewpoint of 10.... Sleet/rain is starting to fall now.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=30285
> 
> I am confused.  Does this huge temp/dewpoint spread mean we will see more or less frozen precip?



When moisture starts falling with that very low dew point, it should bring the temperature down as it does and eventually be some sort of frozen precip.


----------



## Money man (Jan 9, 2011)

Sleet in McDonough. Hopefully cooling the air column.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

ATLANTA (AP) - Gov. Sonny Perdue has declared a state of emergency in Georgia as the state braces for a blast of winter weather expected to dump snow and coat roadways with ice.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 9, 2011)

Hold on tight boys its quickly changing over to all snow here in newnan!!!


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Question*

I know that the dew point has to rise closer to the air temp to moisten up the layers in order for precip to start reaching the surface.  My question is, do you have to have close to 100% RH before you can get snow?  Does that make sense?  It does to me.  Basically if you have a dp of 5 and temp of 32, do you have to reach your wet bulb before you can get snow?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 9, 2011)

DCHunter said:


> Where'd they go?



Wheater channel musta picked em up!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2011)

Money man said:


> Sleet in McDonough. Hopefully cooling the air column.



That cracked me up.  I'm still laughing


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 9, 2011)

153 viewing...


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 9, 2011)

01092011 2357z


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like according to the radar south of the ATL ain't gonna get much.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> I should have pointed out that most of this will start as sleet, cool the column and then you will have snow.
> 
> Really think the tv guys are not accounting for the column being cooled. The rates will get heavy and produce snow.
> 
> We all better pray we don't get 1/4 to 1/2" of ice.



Where have you been.  I thought you got banned.


----------



## Money man (Jan 9, 2011)

Patriot44 said:


> That cracked me up.  I'm still laughing



Hey brother, you  but you don't realize just how much hot air is emitted from my house. This sleet has a lot to cool if we are gonna get that 5 to 7 inches of snow in my back yard that I promised the kids. 

Oh yeah...

We should have a better handle on this thing by the morning and know exactly what has happened. 

I am afraid this might be affecting how fast my internet pages are being delivered. GON seems to be slowing way down here in serving my updated pages. either that or my kids are hogging bandwidth playing black ops online.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> Looks like according to the radar south of the ATL ain't gonna get much.



Look at the national map. What you see above is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 9, 2011)

I feel like one of those people running in a group behind Forrest Gump when he stopped and the guy said shhhh, he gonna say something


----------



## Trigabby (Jan 9, 2011)

A mix of sleet and snow now in Villa Rica...


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Look at the national map. What you see above is just the tip of the iceberg.



not to sure on that by  looking at the radar,DDD come on man put some insight on this for us


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 9, 2011)

Accumulation has begun in newan. Don't know about that map though. where I an sitting there is no mix to it anymore


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 9, 2011)

DRB1313 said:


> I feel like one of those people running in a group behind Forrest Gump when he stopped and the guy said shhhh, he gonna say something



That might be the best comment on all these threads so far, because it is so very true!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Look at the national map. What you see above is just the tip of the iceberg.


 

Yep all clear from central LA westward.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> Looks like according to the radar south of the ATL ain't gonna get much.



Guys, no need to freak out.

You also need to be looking at a clear air map.  Something like this one:  http://www.wunderground.com/radar/mixedcomposite.asp?region=c4&size=2x&ID=FFC19


The radar is not going to dicipate, where you see holes in 2 hours it will be filled in and you will see other holes.  

Guys, this moisture is going to be on top of us until midnight tomorrow night.  You are looking at a 24 hour event.  This sucker is moving so slow its crazy.

Even krisjack, dude, there is so much moisture coming out of the gulf this is nuts!


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

DRB1313 said:


> I feel like one of those people running in a group behind Forrest Gump when he stopped and the guy said shhhh, he gonna say something


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Guys, no need to freak out.
> 
> You also need to be looking at a clear air map.  Something like this one:  http://www.wunderground.com/radar/mixedcomposite.asp?region=c4&size=2x&ID=FFC19
> 
> ...



10/4.....


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> not to sure on that by  looking at the radar,DDD come on man put some insight on this for us



This is alot of moisture and it will be 24 hours minimum before it passes.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Guys, no need to freak out.


 

I'm not freaking out, I'm happy! If I wanted to live somewhere it snows I'd move to yankee land


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD, would you say this  map is still accurate?? 

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=578730&stc=1&d=1294600771


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Guys, no need to freak out.
> 
> You also need to be looking at a clear air map.  Something like this one:  http://www.wunderground.com/radar/mixedcomposite.asp?region=c4&size=2x&ID=FFC19
> 
> ...



GB said it was moving at 55mph.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Guys, no need to freak out.
> 
> You also need to be looking at a clear air map.  Something like this one:  http://www.wunderground.com/radar/mixedcomposite.asp?region=c4&size=2x&ID=FFC19
> 
> ...



Folks also need to keep the circulation of the system in mind.  This thing is rotating counter-clockwise slowly, and as it does, it pulls in piles and piles more moisture from the Gulf.  I think this bad boy will be plenty wet.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> This is alot of moisture and it will be 24 hours minimum before it passes.



thanks man I like the looks of that map.I hope it does not all head north.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking at the map Fletch posted, I am praying for what you called earlier, an I-20 runner!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> Accumulation has begun in newan. Don't know about that map though. where I an sitting there is no mix to it anymore



Snow, sleet ... what exactly?


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm perplexed why all Metro ATL schools haven't closed yet.  What are they waiting on an invitation?  It's not like everything on the radar is just going to disappear out of thin air.

IMO, they should just say "all schools north of Perry, Georgia closed" period

Nathan Deal even came on the TV and said nobody needs to be on the roads tomorrow that doesn't have to be.


----------



## Money man (Jan 9, 2011)

Henry County Schools Closed
Henry County Schools are closed Monday, January 10, 2011 for students and staff including athletics and extracurricular activities.

MT...looks like some are calling it, not sure why others are waiting. Must not be GON members which might be reason enough to consider another school system.


----------



## timbuck6200 (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Snow, sleet ... what exactly?



Snow now


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Snow, sleet ... what exactly?



I think he is talking snow....


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Sleet has started to mix*

I am starting to get some snow mixing in with the sleet here in Hampton.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2011)

Newton County Schools are closed.  Georgia Perimeter College Newton Campus is closed.


----------



## timbuck6200 (Jan 9, 2011)

This must be what a crack head acts and feel like.  I keep coming back to the computer for another hit


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 9, 2011)

are we exspecting more snow accumulations  or the same


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

big ole snow flakes coming down in Griffin


----------



## Money man (Jan 9, 2011)

timbuck6200 said:


> This must be what a crack head acts and feel like.  I keep coming back to the computer for another hit



My wife thinks I have an internet girlfriend. I told her, nah, it's just triple D. Which didn't help her suspicion.


----------



## spotman (Jan 9, 2011)

Sleet then heavy snow now back to sleet in southwest Coweta..


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes DDD the Gulf is now open for some business lol.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 9, 2011)

timbuck6200 said:


> This must be what a crack head acts and feel like.  I keep coming back to the computer for another hit



Agreed, Ive hit the refresh button 88 times in the last 4 minutes...


----------



## Trigabby (Jan 9, 2011)

Great map... Does anyone know where the Low is centered at?  Down right at the coast?



Fletch_W said:


> This is alot of moisture and it will be 24 hours minimum before it passes.


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 9, 2011)

Money man said:


> My wife thinks I have an internet girlfriend. I told her, nah, it's just triple D. Which didn't help her suspicion.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

The radar say it raining above me but there is nothing touching the ground as of yet but its coming from the west it appears.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

bml said:


> DDD, would you say this  map is still accurate??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=578730&stc=1&d=1294600771



Yep.  For now.  I have to stick with my gut that the sleet will turn over to snow and keep the column cold for a while given the precip rates.

The ice maybe more heavy than I expected, but I am going to stick to my guns.  

I am just an novice.  Might as well call it and see where it lands.


----------



## cjones (Jan 9, 2011)

Trigabby said:


> Great map... Does anyone know where the Low is centered at?  Down right at the coast?



This was at 2231Z (5:31 EST):

(What's up with all those lows stacking up over the Rockies?  Will that hit us, too?)


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

There must be alot of snow or sleet or both going on just south of atlanta according to accuweather pro mapspace radar.It should produce some precip here within few hours for me.That L looks little further south than was forecasted is'nt.Hey whats up with Eagles tonite.21-16 packers


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Trigabby said:


> Great map... Does anyone know where the Low is centered at?  Down right at the coast?



Yes sir.  Right on the coast just East of the Texas / Louisiana line.  Spinning up a history maker.


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Yep.  For now.  I have to stick with my gut that the sleet will turn over to snow and keep the column cold for a while given the precip rates.
> 
> The ice maybe more heavy than I expected, but I am going to stick to my guns.
> 
> I am just an novice.  Might as well call it and see where it lands.



We know this isnt an exact science, and are happy to have your "gut feelings"


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 9, 2011)

The relative humidity is 83 in Little Rock, 73 in Birmingham, but everywhere I checked in GA is still in the 30's (Columbus, Marietta, Athens, nice random samples.) I wonder how long it's going to take for our dew points to get high enough for this precipitation to start coming to the ground in full force, _then_ how long it takes for the column to cool that yall have talked about. There would be a alot of ice, no?


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 9, 2011)

From Another Forum:  It looks promising

Snowfall accums are looking even better on the 22z run of the HRRR.

This is frame/hour 11 of 15 of the 22z HRRR. - And again - well before heavy precip reaches GA. I'll post HR 15 once it appears.


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

pretty good sleet fest right now, already sticking to roads in some areas and puddles are froze over with sleet on top.


had to go to wally world for pain pills, full of milk and bread, but out of eggs, meat, cheese, canned goods, frozen goods, camping gear, bottled water, and dog food. they got a few stockers out but they cant keep up pretty dang funny.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Snow, sleet ... what exactly?



Both. When I started typing it was mostly snow. Now mostly sleet again. Temp is at 29 and it is coming DOWN! Worried about the drive home now.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 9, 2011)

152 viewing


----------



## wildcats (Jan 9, 2011)

Sharpsburg checkin in......lawn totally white, snow flakes size of quarters.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Sleet/snow*

31 degrees and dropping.  Sleeting hard now...  It is so loud its crazy...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

People, Don't Forget Your Camera's!!!!


----------



## Bowfisher (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing at all in White Co>


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

giant snow flakes coming down fairly heavy (heavy to this southerner anyway) and sticking on contact.


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> 152 viewing



161


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

I would definitely like to nominate DDD to replace Kirk:

http://wsbradio.com/blogs/kirk_mellishs_weather_commentary/

Such a huge storm, and Kirk re-posts something from a year ago?!?!  On the 7th-last post?  Really??

-Kirk must be having health troubles (I hope not,) but really, what happened?  I used to enjoy his blog, and he updated it almost daily.   

-Absent for the Christmas Storm.  Absent now?!  If  DDD applies for that job, he could use this thread on his resume!
-HIRED!!


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 9, 2011)

sleeting hard in douglasville...seeing more and more snow mixed in


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm getting ticked off now.I'm not getting nothing here.Not even a sprinkle.


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 9, 2011)

Light sleet outside Pinehurst.


----------



## Buck111 (Jan 9, 2011)

It'll be here before you know it...


----------



## Ricky (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> I'm getting ticked off now.I'm not getting nothing here.Not even a sprinkle.



patience,grasshopper,it's far from over


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2011)

What`s goin` on? Been kinda out of touch, for a few days.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jan 9, 2011)

*dropping*

30 degrees now.   My weather station is showing 73% and rising and depoint of 29.8.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey nic.I was wondering where you were at.


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 9, 2011)

I just saw the first flake in Decatur!!!  Come on snowbomb!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm waiting...nothing yet!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here at the house in Douglasville, it is sleeting HARD. Driveway already covered and getting slick.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> I'm getting ticked off now.I'm not getting nothing here.Not even a sprinkle.



Dont feel like the lone ranger....not a drop of anything here in Houston county. Its starting to look like everbody was panicing here for no reason.

Like I said its going to be a non wintery event for us down here.


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing here.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 9, 2011)

Got NADA in Roswell - snow always screws me...............


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 9, 2011)

Got small flakes in Austell/Powder Springs


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 9, 2011)

All University of Georgia classes cancelled for tomorrow!   Woohoo!


----------



## brandon (Jan 9, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Dont feel like the lone ranger....not a drop of anything here in Houston county. Its starting to look like everbody was panicing here for no reason.
> 
> Like I said its going to be a non wintery event for us down here.


Well we really weren't supposed to see much until after midnight. Let's see how it goes. Personally, I think you're throwin' in the towel a bit early


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s goin` on? Been kinda out of touch, for a few days.



that white stuff that eats people on contact is falling from the sky.






or atleast, thats what people act like


----------



## Crstabel (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing here still either in my part of Cartersville.... temp at 34.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 9, 2011)

Wreck just occured. 3  cars on I-85 exit 47. Just a reminder to please be careful out there and say a payer for those of us that are headed home in this.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s goin` on? Been kinda out of touch, for a few days.



Storms a brewin!


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 9, 2011)

deerslayer357 said:


> All University of Georgia classes canceled!  Woohoo!




That's unusual.....Buses couldn't cross Sanford Bridge was the shutdown factor when I was there.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Dont feel like the lone ranger....not a drop of anything here in Houston county. Its starting to look like everbody was panicing here for no reason.
> 
> Like I said its going to be a non wintery event for us down here.


 

Looks like about the same here. I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2011)

That sucked...


----------



## brandon (Jan 9, 2011)

ya'll take it easy on the refresh button, k?


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 9, 2011)

yall killed it.... lol


----------



## Money man (Jan 9, 2011)

Patriot44 said:


> That sucked



Did we break it?


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 9, 2011)

Man I had withdrawals.  I couldn't get anything on the forum to load for about 20 minutes.....glad it came back!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2011)

Money man said:


> Did we break it?



DDD did.


----------



## texwilliams (Jan 9, 2011)

I heard a report that it is snowing 2"/per hour in Grenada MS visibility has been reduced to 40 ft.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay I'm back.hrrrrrr


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jan 9, 2011)

28.2 degrees and still dropping.  How low can the temperture keep dropping?


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Where is grenada ms at.


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 9, 2011)

nothing in forsyth county i wont it to snow


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just about wet myself laughing thinking all us weather geeks took down the site.


----------



## Lawdog1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Let's not do that again


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

Money man said:


> Did we break it?



not me.


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 9, 2011)

finally sleetin'/snowin' in Cobb Co


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 9, 2011)

Tex, I still think you look like Jeff Francouer. Scary dude! I swear my son just came in here and asked if it was him!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Brandon said:


> ya'll take it easy on the refresh button, k?


Yes sir!!


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay who killed the site?


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 9, 2011)

There's already 1/2" of accumulation here.


----------



## Money man (Jan 9, 2011)

102 weather crack addicts and growing.

Hey, you guys should check out the PF section some time.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 9, 2011)

It has arrived in a big way in Carrollton. Holy cow...huge flakes and heavy..27.3. Think we have an inch in the last 20 minutes and it is still pounding.


----------



## texwilliams (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> Where is grenada ms at.



Grenada Mississippi is just north of Jackson which is centrally located in the state.


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 9, 2011)

no school tommaro   maybe not till wednesday


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry I unplugged the cord to the forums cause I'm not getting any snow lol.Oh ok.How far is that from Pearl, MS.I used to stop there to fuel my truck up when I was driving trucks.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 9, 2011)

Whew,.........man Mandy just got me back on via FB


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing here yet in the saw.  Atleast traffic is lighter than normal. Might not be too bad patrolling the rest of the night.


----------



## texwilliams (Jan 9, 2011)

krisjack said:


> Sorry I unplugged the cord to the forums cause I'm not getting any snow lol.Oh ok.How far is that from Pearl, MS.I used to stop there to fuel my truck up when I was driving trucks.



It is about 115-120 miles north of Pearl.


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 9, 2011)

01102011 0130z


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Sleeting like crazy here in Monroe. Walton County.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nate23 said:


> 01102011 0130z



That is a nice thick band stretching along I 20


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowin here now. No mo sleet for now.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 9, 2011)

94 and 74 guests!


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok got a sec to post this. All, Please be careful out there. On duty at the firehouse here in Coweta and I-85 is already a junkyard and gaining business in a fast way. Never seen the roads get this treacherous so quickly that I recall. If you dont have to go....DONT!!! Gonna be worse by morning too. Okay, back to work.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 9, 2011)

A touch of snizzel here!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 9, 2011)

Starting to snow in Thomson


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 9, 2011)

when is it going to snow in forsyth county????


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 9, 2011)

DCHunter said:


> There's already 1/2" of accumulation here.



Add 3/8" to that in the last 20 minutes. If this keeps up all night it's going to be fun.


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowing pretty good here in South Cobb, already a slight dusting.


----------



## ginosmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowing in Warrneton and then changed to very heavy sleet


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 9, 2011)

biggtruxx said:


> Sleeting like crazy here in Monroe. Walton County.



Hang on, it's coming!  Here in Conyers, it went from nothing, to covered in 20 minutes.


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 9, 2011)

So far nothing in Duluth/John's Creek area.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

still nuthin here.Says light rain on wu but I dont see anything.


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 9, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> That is a nice thick band stretching along I 20



Yes sir!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 9, 2011)

Bupkiss in Cummin!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2011)

Cherokee Co. schools are closed tomorrow but it ain't doin' nothin' here............yet!


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 9, 2011)

I live in forsyth county to  is anything happening where your at


----------



## Spanky916 (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowin' in the 'ville!


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 9, 2011)

I think we need to have a Dinner at Golden Coral in Winder after all this is gone in honor of DDD and Miguel....


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok - it's snowing pretty good now for a portion of Georgia.  Can we take a second to discuss the ice/freezing rain?  What is the call of the weather gurus on the ice/freezing rain?  I know that freezing rain/ice on the back side of the LPS was the initial call, but is this though still holding true?  Will the limbs begin to sag over night, tomorrow a.m., tomorrow p.m.?  Just wanting to try to have a sense of when the power may potentially go out.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> That is a nice thick band stretching along I 20



Oh..yeah..baby.  I'm within 5 miles of I-20 and my work is 25 miles west on I-20 

Working from home tomorrow


----------



## garndawg (Jan 9, 2011)

Snow has started in earnest in Smyrna (Spring and Atlanta Rd).  Ground is already white after about 15 mins...


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing in Paulding


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Big ole white fluffy flakes and ice drops falling here....s tarting to stick


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 9, 2011)

Just started in Dallas


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

What worries me about this situation is the wind.  They are forecasting up to 15 tomorrow, and if we get 1/4 to 1/2 inch like they are saying, we will see some major tree/power line troubles.

-Last time we had an ice storm, the ice wasn't nearly that thick and the wind was light.  It was still a mess.


----------



## Crstabel (Jan 9, 2011)

Facebook friends in Rockmart CONFIRM... SNOW!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, its starting here in the SAW


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

Lots of virga here. Not ANY precipitation period. We've been covered up for 2 hours. I'm thinking this one is going to miss us thankfully.


----------



## sbfowler (Jan 9, 2011)

Big flakes and a dusting here in Snellville.


----------



## Crstabel (Jan 9, 2011)

I can CONFIRM still NADA in my part of Cartersville --- boo


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing going on near the lake between sugar hill and cumming.


----------



## PEPPERHEAD (Jan 9, 2011)

Where is DDD?


----------



## TheYeeHawMan (Jan 9, 2011)

Crstabel said:


> I can CONFIRM still NADA in my part of Cartersville --- boo


 
It's in Taylorsville headed our way!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 9, 2011)

Brandon said:


> Well we really weren't supposed to see much until after midnight. Let's see how it goes. Personally, I think you're throwin' in the towel a bit early



Naw... after 2 winters in Germany, I have all the snow I want to experience for a lifetime.

The yankess can keep it.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 9, 2011)

Been snowing here in Monroe for about 20 good mins and the flakes are big and the ground is just about covered!


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> Lots of virga here. Not ANY precipitation period. We've been covered up for 2 hours. I'm thinking this one is going to miss us thankfully.



I wish.   I think this area is gonna get completely nailed.  What is going on is the air is dry right now.  The stuff on the radar is evaporating back up into the clouds as it falls, saturating the air more and more.  This is called virga.

Once the air is moist enough, this rain/sleet will hit the surface.  When that happens, lots of ice will occur.   What we should be worried about is not what is happening now, but what will happen 12, 16, or 18 hours from now.  This system is moving very slowly, and there is plenty of time and plenty of moisture yet to come.  

-T-Town is smack in the sights of this monster.  Unless a true miracle occurs, we will awake to snapping limbs and falling trees all over the place.

-Not what I would like, but I think that is what the future holds for us.


----------



## TheYeeHawMan (Jan 9, 2011)

Three inches in 45 minutes, per friend in Carroll County.


----------



## CharlesH (Jan 9, 2011)

Coming down good in Dallas! 

This just needs to keep up!


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

the snow just stopped?...


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Jan 9, 2011)

Getting it pretty good in Mayretta.  Sticking pretty good too.  Nice big flakes.


----------



## spotman (Jan 9, 2011)

Anybody seen a map of where the low pressure center is going to track? If there is one...


----------



## HammerG26 (Jan 9, 2011)

Canton has nothing... I am driving my wife nuts saying, "Honey, come check this radar..."...


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Reports of sleet in Albany according to my email from walb news.Nothing for as I know here where I live in Leesburg yet.

Sleet has begun falling in Albany. Freezing rain is expected overnight and a winter storm warning is in effect.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowing good now, streets are white


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Started off here as snow, which tells me that the column of air is very cold.  Same thing has happened along I-20.  Quick look at the DOT traffic map tells me all I need to know as well.

Nice band moving South to North.  

3" reported in Kennesaw and still coming down.


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 2" here in South Cobb.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> the snow just stopped?...



I know crazy right I'm just below you in north Spalding but its trying to reach the ground..

Temperature 28.5 °F 
Relative Humidity 71.9 % 
Dew Point Temperature 20.7 °F 
Wet Bulb Temperature 26.1 °F 

and if it does it will stick to every thing,thats if we get anymore???


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Sleet falling here now.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 9, 2011)

So is this thing still on track for the full show DDD? 4"+ snow, ice, and all?


----------



## Suthrnbuckhunter (Jan 9, 2011)

Yall keep it up yonder now ....ya hear..nothing in the south...Columbus been covered up with clouds all day..and it looks like a rain event for us if anything at all...


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

Still not a drop of anything here yet


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Started off here as snow, which tells me that the column of air is very cold.  Same thing has happened along I-20.  Quick look at the DOT traffic map tells me all I need to know as well.
> 
> Nice band moving South to North.
> 
> 3" reported in Kennesaw and still coming down.



I'm parked at the depot downtown. We may have a quarter of an inch right now.  No where near 3 lol. It is coming down heavy though and at this rate 3inches won't take long


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Started off here as snow, which tells me that the column of air is very cold.  Same thing has happened along I-20.  Quick look at the DOT traffic map tells me all I need to know as well.
> 
> Nice band moving South to North.
> 
> 3" reported in Kennesaw and still coming down.



wow,glad some are getting it....I think Griffin just may be on the cut off line of any heavy snow


----------



## TheYeeHawMan (Jan 9, 2011)

Snow has reached C-Vegas!


----------



## jester99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing, to my knowledge, is even close to coming down in the Augusta, area.


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> I know crazy right I'm just below you in north Spalding but its trying to reach the ground..
> 
> Temperature 28.5 °F
> Relative Humidity 71.9 %
> ...



we're getting a tiny amount of this snow-pellet looking stuff, i really dont know what to call it.

i hope this isnt all of it?


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 9, 2011)

http://stormscapelive.com/

This guy is driving around out Hiram I think


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

Having fun yet DDD?


----------



## jester99 (Jan 9, 2011)

I actually live in a small town called Grovetown which is like 10 minutes from Augusta.  Forecast calling for 1-2 inches of snow with 0.5 inches of ICE possible.  Here's a question........For those of you getting the precip already, does it seem like you are going to get MORE than expected, LESS, or about the same as was predicted for your area?????


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 9, 2011)

jester99 said:


> Nothing, to my knowledge, is even close to coming down in the Augusta, area.



right near you in thomson and it has been coming down for nearly an hour!


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 9, 2011)

3.25" in Douglas County and still snowing.


----------



## jester99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, Thomson is so close, EXIT 183 and Grovetown EXIT 190.  Man, it should be here soon.


----------



## Suthrnbuckhunter (Jan 9, 2011)

Opps my bad....Sleet now coming down in Columbus.....


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 9, 2011)

jester99 said:


> Nothing, to my knowledge, is even close to coming down in the Augusta, area.



Its sticking good in Thomson, I'm sure its on the way!!


----------



## jester99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Correction on TWO things!!  HARLEM is EXIT 183 and IT IS SNOWING IN AUGUSTA!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 9, 2011)

jester99 said:


> I actually live in a small town called Grovetown which is like 10 minutes from Augusta.  Forecast calling for 1-2 inches of snow with 0.5 inches of ICE possible.  Here's a question........For those of you getting the precip already, does it seem like you are going to get MORE than expected, LESS, or about the same as was predicted for your area?????



Hard ta tell!


----------



## cejay825 (Jan 9, 2011)

Snow and sleet in Augusta....Evans GA


----------



## tking1223 (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowing now in Canton!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just started sticking here.  I have a report from midtown atlanta that everything is white.


----------



## HammerG26 (Jan 9, 2011)

I stand corrected... it is snowing now... and my wife (who is from Michigan) is laughing her butt off at me... darn Yankees!


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 9, 2011)

Hate to keep asking but are we still on track for this to be as big as predicted?


----------



## DBM78 (Jan 9, 2011)

Getting in pounded in between Dallas and Cartersville. Started about 40 minutes ago already over an inch on the ground and the road is covered. Just like over Christmas we never got any sleet just snow from the start. I haven't seen snow that started sticking on the roads from the start. Its going to be bad boys hope you did your grocery shopping already.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowing good in Athens.

Started off as a light sleet, then set in to a heavy snow.  Ground is slowly turning white outside!


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 9, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> Hate to keep asking but are we still on track for this to be as big as predicted?


Looks like it?


----------



## lasido (Jan 9, 2011)

Wife reports Cedartown at 2 inches or so.  Dalton at 0.00 and counting.  Must still be coming our way.  Waiting...  (kids wanting to see flakes again)


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah nothing here just NE of Canton yet. I'm really hoping for a big one so I don't have to work tomorrow. 

I also spent some effort getting this old kerosene heater running today so I need an excuse to use it now!


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> we're getting a tiny amount of this snow-pellet looking stuff, i really dont know what to call it.
> 
> i hope this isnt all of it?



I think we got some of that too...  Mine look just like little bitty pieces of styrofoam..

-They are either snow grains or snow pellets, depending on the size and shape:

http://www.theweatherprediction.com/preciptypes/


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just measured 2" on the truck here in Marietta.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 9, 2011)

Midtown has about 3" per a friend who lives there.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

deerbandit said:


> Midtown has about 3" per a friend who lives there.



I heard something about Thundersnow in Virginia Highlands....

-You don't hear that every day.


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 9, 2011)

No snow in forsyth county...... cumming


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 9, 2011)

Finally got to Cumming!!!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just saw I85 on TWC.  Pardon me but who in their right mind is on the road tonight?


----------



## ryano (Jan 9, 2011)

nothing in Jasper yet but its coming!  

the calm before the storm here


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 9, 2011)

It'll be in Jasper in a minute. Just got here to Keithsburg!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 9, 2011)

Just started in Cumming!


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like it is losing moisture back in Alabama, is this gonna fill back in as the evening progresses???


----------



## Lee (Jan 9, 2011)

Per Fox 5 - (paraphrasing) -  "We are about ready to update and raise our accumulation levels.  We'll have them for you in a few minutes."

They should have been watching this thread...ha ha


----------



## Twitcher (Jan 9, 2011)

Starting in Chattooga county.  I think it is more than just snow and it's small and going sideways.  Several of the ridges in the area are already covered.


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Been snowing here for about 1 hour in Monroe (Walton County) got 1.5 to 2 inches..... Bring it!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 9, 2011)

Ol' Ken Cook has gotten in line with DDD now.

Still ain't done nothing in Upson.


----------



## jester99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Snowing in Augusta!  They are calling for 1" only tonight and more tomorrow, HOWEVER, the ground is completely covered and it's not even 11 o'clock yet.  Wasn't suppose to get here until 1 AM.  I think we'll get 3-5 inches.  DDD was right all along!


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD update sir? I think this thing just suprised fox 5 lol imagine that!


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> Ol' Ken Cook has gotten in line with DDD now.
> 
> Still ain't done nothing in Upson.



Ken ain't no forecaster - he is a look out my window and see whats happening guy. I could do that.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 9, 2011)

Over an inch in Thomson and still coming down. Oh and the low tonight was suppose to be 28 and its already 27!!!


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing here in Clemson, SC yet.  Been in the blue on the radar for hours.

Could it be hooking south of us?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 9, 2011)

Well the radar is wrong in the Warner Robins area....covered in green and not a drop of moisture on the ground. 

Dewpoints are to low. Just gonna be cold and windy.


----------



## Swampslayr (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 3" here in Rome GA.  Don't take that the wrong way!


----------



## ryano (Jan 9, 2011)

radar has Pickens county covered up in white but still nothing here.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 9, 2011)

ryano said:


> radar has Pickens county covered up in white but still nothing here.




Patience Grasshopper....


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 9, 2011)

Swampslayr said:


> I have 3" here in Rome GA.  Don't take that the wrong way!



I told y'all yesterday!


----------



## Belle (Jan 9, 2011)

snowing sideways in Dewy Rose


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 9, 2011)

WSB's updated "model" is showing 5 more inches on top of what has already fallen for south Cherokee county through 8pm tomorrow...should bring them right in line with DDD's original call 

They were only saying 2" this afternoon...idjits


----------



## southerngentleman (Jan 9, 2011)

Sleeting in Kathleen.....


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jan 9, 2011)

southerngentleman said:


> sleeting in kathleen.....



yea boooooyyyy


----------



## Spanky916 (Jan 9, 2011)

After 2 hours we now have 2 3/4" of wet nasty snow! Gonna make working tomorrow night interesting lol. The guys working in Loganville just told me they are stuck in the "S-Curves" on GA 20 just south of Sharon Church road. Went to check on a call of 15 cars in the ditch! Y'all PLEASE stay off the road!!!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

wish it would snow here.


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

still not a drop here in Lula


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 9, 2011)

Spanky916 said:


> After 2 hours we now have 2 3/4" of wet nasty snow! Gonna make working tomorrow night interesting lol. The guys working in Loganville just told me they are stuck in the "S-Curves" on GA 20 just south of Sharon Church road. Went to check on a call of 15 cars in the ditch! Y'all PLEASE stay off the road!!!



Do we need to go givem a hand..


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

I can tell you that I am concerned about what Brad Nitz is showing on t.v. about the increase of ice.  Very concerning.  Why?

Precip is still going to come and the warm air aloft is going to make for a mess.  

Where this heavy band went form south Atlanta north, it has cooled the column and I expect the heavy laiden snow areas to continue to get snow and from there Northward.  

From say Griffin southward I am very concerned about serious icing.

Actually I am concerned about icing for metro Atlanta southward by lunch tomorrow.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

bml said:


> still not a drop here in Lula



Its coming....and when it does you will be covered in about 30 min.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 9, 2011)

I took a measurement an hour ago and had 2", then thirty minues ago and had 3", just took a measurement again and had right at 4".
2" in one hour... I'm stoked!!
Looks to be slacking up a little now.


----------



## contender* (Jan 9, 2011)

Flurries in Gilmer.


----------



## southerngentleman (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD, do you think Warner Robins will have a major problem with the ice?


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> I can tell you that I am concerned about what Brad Nitz is showing on t.v. about the increase of ice.  Very concerning.  Why?
> 
> Precip is still going to come and the warm air aloft is going to make for a mess.
> 
> ...



thanks for the update DDD,glad yall are getting the snow up there.I do not think you got to worry for Griffin on south to much ,nothing is hitting the ground now its so light...


----------



## Spanky916 (Jan 9, 2011)

Robbie101 said:


> Do we need to go givem a hand..



Well to quote "Trash" "were stuck", "I hope we can make it back to the city" lol! I told them I'd come get them in the truck.....tomorrow AFTERNOON lol


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Jan 9, 2011)

Glen Burns just said,  "... and this is the storm we told you all about ALL last week!".  

Good grief.  What an attempt to cover his tracks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 9, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> WSB's updated "model" is showing 5 more inches on top of what has already fallen for south Cherokee county through 8pm tomorrow...should bring them right in line with DDD's original call
> 
> They were only saying 2" this afternoon...idjits


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

sleet here at Dulieville!!  Sure wish it was snow!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking out at the picnic table I'm easy 4" plus.  I'm not far from Jranger measuring 5" right now..


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

HOLY SMOKES!  

Brad Nitz is forecasting 4+ additional inches?????

Geeze.  I may be right after all!  LOL


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

southerngentleman said:


> DDD, do you think Warner Robins will have a major problem with the ice?



Going to be VERY close.  VERY, VERY close.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

lasido said:


> Wife reports  2 inches or so.  )



- I hope she is talking about snow!


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD is da man!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 9, 2011)

Good times..


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

is the rain that is coming north going to bring the warmer air with it? or is it going to cool off and stay snow? i seem to be right on the line of rain/mix/snow?

sure hope we can atleast cover the grass here


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> Glen Burns just said,  "... and this is the storm we told you all about ALL last week!".
> 
> Good grief.  What an attempt to cover his tracks!



I KNOW!!!  What a crock!!!  I went nuts.


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

good grief this stuff is moving SLOW


----------



## Ricky (Jan 9, 2011)

getting real close to 6" on the vehicle here in loganville


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> HOLY SMOKES!
> 
> Brad Nitz is forecasting 4+ additional inches?????
> 
> Geeze.  I may be right after all!  LOL


Not to rain on your parade, but I truly hope you were wrong about my forecast!!


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 9, 2011)

Can't wait to fire the Polaris up tom morning


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 9, 2011)

My wife wondered why i was screaming at fox5 when they said we might have to up the snow totals like it was a football playoff game! 

DDD, congrats on a very successful forecast my man. I think it's great. T.V goons!


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.daculaweather.com/camera.php

Live pic from a friend of mine 2 miles from me.

4+ inches here!


----------



## Worley (Jan 9, 2011)

*Ddd*

Hey DDD thanks for keeping us up to date with all the info...I have now turned into a weather thread junky  But on a serious note, you did help us schedule some things around the church early "last week"...Thanks


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 9, 2011)

Great job DDD - you are a true forecaster!  Local TV hacks just look out the window.


----------



## bml (Jan 9, 2011)

just got started here in Lula and its all sticking


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm hoping Virga is my friend!!


----------



## Crstabel (Jan 9, 2011)

oh Ken and his VIPIRcast....  at least he's outside in the elements to try to get some street cred....


----------



## cejay825 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ground is already white here in Augusta....Evans GA

Roads partly covered


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Jan 9, 2011)

cejay825 said:


> Ground is already white here in Augusta....Evans GA
> 
> Roads partly covered



Send that to Sumter sir!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> I can tell you that I am concerned about what Brad Nitz is showing on t.v. about the increase of ice.  Very concerning.  Why?
> 
> Precip is still going to come and the warm air aloft is going to make for a mess.
> 
> ...



We have several inches on the ground.  Icing has started


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

deermeat...


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Well looks like all we gonna get down here in the Leesburg ga area is sleet.Not going to get any snow tonight dont look like.Maybe the next storm.I was hoping to see some snow tonight.I guess I need to move north to see any lol.


----------



## Jranger (Jan 9, 2011)

I gotta hand it to you DDD, you Miguel, and a few others really know your snow...


----------



## kgo (Jan 9, 2011)

THANK YOU DDD and all the helpers, I have worked a lot of hours this week trying to get everyone full of propane for the storm and I am tired and need some down time and the only way for that to happen when I am on call is for it to SNOW and it is snowing and blowing hard here so it is time for an adult beverage and the hot tub.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it just me or is the low drying out?


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I gotta hand it to you DDD, you Miguel, and a few others really know your snow...



One heck of a lot better than these TV and radio guys!.  This thing's is turning out almost exactly as DDD predicted 4 days ago!

-Seriously-  If I owned a TV  or radio station, I would find out if DDD wanted to join our staff.  He also called the last storm precisely as it came off.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Nate23 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just finished up sledding in Piedmont Park which received about 4" and now picking up a friend at the Marta station.  She just flew in from Vegas and didnt want to drive.  Temperature sure is on the rise here and now precip is falling as rain.  I know the car thermometer is not very accurate, but it's showing 36F.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


>



Whatcha bout?


----------



## jcountry (Jan 9, 2011)

HuntinRebel3 said:


> Is it just me or is the low drying out?




The radar can be pretty misleading.  It doesn't go very far offshore.  If it did, you would see extra bands coming up carrying tons of moisture.  In time you will be able to see them winding up from the south.

This thing is truly a monster!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> deermeat...






The salon is closed tomorrow....


----------



## krisjack (Jan 9, 2011)

It is just rain here mixed with sleet.Thats all its going to do here looks like.To warm I guess.34 with light rain.


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> The salon is closed tomorrow....



Good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2011)

*DDD is the money!*

anybody for a swim?  This just started about an hour ago.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Whatcha bout?



got nothing no moisture from this storm...it sucks...


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> The salon is closed tomorrow....



yeah i didnt think giving a hair cut under candle light would go over to well...


----------



## aaronward9 (Jan 9, 2011)

took these about 30 mins. ago in Calhoun...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> got nothing no moisture from this storm...it sucks...



Where ya at florida?


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey "Kermit", been watchin' since Friday, we just hardley have an inch hear in The Grove.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 10, 2011)

Man if I could I would kick this storm.I'm getting nothing but rain/sleet.sucks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Where ya at florida?


----------



## bml (Jan 10, 2011)

How are things looking for the rest of the month.


----------



## bobp1339 (Jan 10, 2011)

Started north of Ellijay about 40 minutes ago... over an inch now, temp has dropped to 20


----------



## Spanky916 (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess everyone's either gone to bed now that they have seen the week plus old predictions from our fine weather masters come true or are out playing in the snow that all the highly OVER paid weather folk said wasn't coming and are now trying to cover their tracks!!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 10, 2011)

2 1/2 to 3 inches here in thomson, less than a mile off I-20


----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

MESOSCALE DISCUSSION 0016NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK1056 PM CST SUN JAN 09 2011AREAS AFFECTED...S-CNTRL THROUGH SERN TN...NRN AL AND NRN GA THROUGHWRN SC AND SWRN NCCONCERNING...HEAVY SNOW VALID 100456Z - 101000ZBANDS OF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW WITH RATES LOCALLY 1-1.5 INCHES PERHOUR WILL CONTINUE DEVELOPING NEWD THROUGH NE AL...NRN GA...S-CNTRLTHROUGH SERN TN...SWRN NC AND WRN SC THROUGH THE EARLY MORNING. SOMESLEET COULD MIX WITH THE SNOW ACROSS PARTS OF NRN AL AND NRN GA.STRONG SLY 60+ KT LLJ WILL LIFT NEWD THROUGH AL AND GA INTO THEEARLY MORNING IN ASSOCIATION WITH AN EJECTING NEGATIVELY TILTEDSHORTWAVE TROUGH CURRENTLY LOCATED OVER MS. STRONG FRONTOGENETICFORCING AND ISENTROPIC LIFT ASSOCIATED WITH THIS FEATURE HASRESULTED IN BANDS OF WIDESPREAD MODERATE TO LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW FROMNRN MS...NRN AL AND NRN GA INTO SRN TN. STEEPER MID-LEVEL LAPSERATES DEVELOPING WITHIN ZONE OF STRONGER ASCENT HAVE RESULTED INSOME CONVECTIVE ENHANCEMENT TO THE SNOW WHERE LIGHTNING HAS RECENTLYBEEN OBSERVED ACROSS NRN AL. RUC SOUNDINGS INDICATE PRESENCE OF ADEEP QUASI-ISOTHERMAL LAYER WITH TEMPERATURES FROM 0 TO -5C BETWEENTHE SURFACE AND 700 MB SUPPORTIVE OF AN EFFICIENT AGGREGATIONPROCESS. ZONE OF HEAVIER SNOW WILL EXPAND NEWD WITHTIME...EVENTUALLY INTO SERN TN AND THE WRN CAROLINAS.


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 10, 2011)

DDD said:


> MESOSCALE DISCUSSION 0016NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK1056 PM CST SUN JAN 09 2011AREAS AFFECTED...S-CNTRL THROUGH SERN TN...NRN AL AND NRN GA THROUGHWRN SC AND SWRN NCCONCERNING...HEAVY SNOW VALID 100456Z - 101000ZBANDS OF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW WITH RATES LOCALLY 1-1.5 INCHES PERHOUR WILL CONTINUE DEVELOPING NEWD THROUGH NE AL...NRN GA...S-CNTRLTHROUGH SERN TN...SWRN NC AND WRN SC THROUGH THE EARLY MORNING. SOMESLEET COULD MIX WITH THE SNOW ACROSS PARTS OF NRN AL AND NRN GA.STRONG SLY 60+ KT LLJ WILL LIFT NEWD THROUGH AL AND GA INTO THEEARLY MORNING IN ASSOCIATION WITH AN EJECTING NEGATIVELY TILTEDSHORTWAVE TROUGH CURRENTLY LOCATED OVER MS. STRONG FRONTOGENETICFORCING AND ISENTROPIC LIFT ASSOCIATED WITH THIS FEATURE HASRESULTED IN BANDS OF WIDESPREAD MODERATE TO LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW FROMNRN MS...NRN AL AND NRN GA INTO SRN TN. STEEPER MID-LEVEL LAPSERATES DEVELOPING WITHIN ZONE OF STRONGER ASCENT HAVE RESULTED INSOME CONVECTIVE ENHANCEMENT TO THE SNOW WHERE LIGHTNING HAS RECENTLYBEEN OBSERVED ACROSS NRN AL. RUC SOUNDINGS INDICATE PRESENCE OF ADEEP QUASI-ISOTHERMAL LAYER WITH TEMPERATURES FROM 0 TO -5C BETWEENTHE SURFACE AND 700 MB SUPPORTIVE OF AN EFFICIENT AGGREGATIONPROCESS. ZONE OF HEAVIER SNOW WILL EXPAND NEWD WITHTIME...EVENTUALLY INTO SERN TN AND THE WRN CAROLINAS.



 I'm 20 miles south of the love oval


----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

Guys, there is more snow to come.  I am waiting on some heavy bands to move through my area and then I am going to bed.

I think my call is going to be pretty close.


----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

WickedKwik said:


> I'm 20 miles south of the love oval



don't take that cloud to be gospel.. I am south of it and expect it.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 10, 2011)

There is ice on my car from the sleet and rain.It 34 now and it looks to be colder here than macon according to the weatherunderground.


----------



## bml (Jan 10, 2011)

Radar has been showing me getting hit hard for hours, but its almost stopped here.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 10, 2011)

DDD said:


> Guys, there is more snow to come.  I am waiting on some heavy bands to move through my area and then I am going to bed.
> 
> I think my call is going to be pretty close.



Close enough!


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 10, 2011)

DDD said:


> don't take that cloud to be gospel.. I am south of it and expect it.



I have 4" on the ground already

I am just being greedy

Great call once again DDD!


----------



## Crstabel (Jan 10, 2011)

I got thundersnow right now... friends in Rockmart & Rome do also.


----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

There is thunder snow in Kennesaw - NW Georgia.  Very super cool.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 10, 2011)

DDD, ya think Newnan/Sharpsburg can expect snow to pick up at all? We're at all sleet and not much of that... have been for awhile now. Very very very light snow mixed in with it at the moment.


----------



## Buck (Jan 10, 2011)

DDD said:


> There is thunder snow in Kennesaw - NW Georgia.  Very super cool.



Yep, it woke me up too!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 10, 2011)

What does thundersnow sound like.Does it sound like a thunderstorm.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

krisjack said:


> What does thundersnow sound like.Does it sound like a thunderstorm.



i've heard it once before, pretty much like muffled thunder


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 10, 2011)

Really snowing good here in Marietta again and the radar on underground is showing lots more on the way.

DDD,  I've had a lot of fun with this, thanks for all your input.


----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> DDD, ya think Newnan/Sharpsburg can expect snow to pick up at all? We're at all sleet and not much of that... have been for awhile now. Very very very light snow mixed in with it at the moment.



Not quite sure.  Newnan is going to be in that grey area.  If the warm nose aloft makes it to you and brings with it more precip, I would think you would change over to freezing rain.


----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

DRB1313 said:


> Really snowing good here in Marietta again and the radar on underground is showing lots more on the way.
> 
> DDD,  I've had a lot of fun with this, thanks for all your input.



Thanks!  

That Forrest Gump comment was hilarious.  Classic.  That one will stay with me for a while.  

I am still laughing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

Just checked out back, and there is a light sprinkling of sleet!!..........Biggest sleet pellets I've ever seen!!.....BB sized pellets!!.........I have no way of monitoring the dew point, But the humidity is climbing fast!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 10, 2011)

What I am seeing is headed NE and just about to hit the Ga. line.
Looks like a pretty good batch.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 10, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> DDD, ya think Newnan/Sharpsburg can expect snow to pick up at all? We're at all sleet and not much of that... have been for awhile now. Very very very light snow mixed in with it at the moment.



Dud,your out of luck like us in Griffin,this snow storm sucked for us this go around...so close but yet so far away.....


----------



## Crstabel (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW! just had a big flash of lightening! Haven't seen that during snow is oh... 18 years....


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought I was going to get up and hunt, but I think I may just stay up and watch this thing come through.
It has a bead on Marietta.
It's coming in just below I-20 and headed NE

Buck, coming right at you also.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

nickel back said:


> Dud,your out of luck like us in Griffin,this snow storm sucked for us this go around...so close but yet so far away.....



yup, pretty much a bust for us. not even enough to cover the grass! same as christmas.

i just hope we arent coverd in ice in the morning....this little snow wouldnt make ice worth it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 10, 2011)

Just about 5" on the porch so far. All this started in chatsworth about 11:20. Im hittin the sac cant wait to see it in the morning!


----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

Freezing line is actually dropping south ever so slowly.

I think we will see even more snow in the next 6 hours just like the t.v. boys are saying.  This is far from over.

I am about to head to bed.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 10, 2011)

DRB1313 said:


> I thought I was going to get up and hunt, but I think I may just stay up and watch this thing come through.
> It has a bead on Marietta.
> It's coming in just below I-20 and headed NE
> 
> *Buck, coming right at you also*.




Coming to doe too!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 10, 2011)

DDD said:


> Freezing line is actually dropping south ever so slowly.
> 
> I think we will see even more snow in the next 6 hours just like the t.v. boys are saying.  This is far from over.
> 
> I am about to head to bed.



Dang, I guess I asked my question a little too late on the other thread.
Have a good evening!


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 10, 2011)

Got almost 5" on the rail and headed to bed...been a fun one so far...lookin forwards to the mornin


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jan 10, 2011)

Real bad coming up 75 from Locust Grove tonite. That was from 830 to 11 .  Jonesboro rd north was nasty all the way to the airport!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 10, 2011)

At least an 1" of ICE and still coming down hard in Bonaire/Warner Robins area.

Thank God I don't have to go to work till Wends. night.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 10, 2011)

still snowing right now in Thomson...


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 10, 2011)

Woke up about 2 am, sleeting and snowing very hard, even heard some thunder. Not alot of snow, but we got a whole lot of sleet and a little freezing rain. Looks like we are going to have a big mess by daylight. Don't think we'll be going anywhere today.


----------



## sljones (Jan 10, 2011)

Icing started about 4:00 here this morning. At least 1/8" and growing. Hearing the ice cracking in the trees when the wind blows. Still raining with a little sleet.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Shaw AFB initiated a recall this morning..........two hour delay reporting.  Thanks for getting me out right in the middle of this mess. I need to find another job.  These idiots in SC obviously don't have a clue!


----------



## CharlesH (Jan 10, 2011)

just woke up to feed the dogs and we have TONS of snow.  I think we've also had some freezing rain as well.  Looking at the radar it looks like it's done back behind the system (thought it was an all day thing today)  Can we expect more moisture to wrap up behind what's on radar?

DDD you did a GREAT job and I learned something as well.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 10, 2011)

5.5 inches and still falling in Clemson!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 10, 2011)

7 inches in the SAW


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 10, 2011)

get the sleds out in upson co.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 10, 2011)

no snow here but got enough ice to supply Margaritaville! Y'all be careful out there


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 10, 2011)

CharlesH said:


> just woke up to feed the dogs and we have TONS of snow.  I think we've also had some freezing rain as well.  Looking at the radar it looks like it's done back behind the system (thought it was an all day thing today)  Can we expect more moisture to wrap up behind what's on radar?
> 
> DDD you did a GREAT job and I learned something as well.



That's what I'm wondering. Everything I'm looking at says more snow all day today. 

Is that going to happen?


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh boy I think I just answered my own question. It just started sleeting with some snow mixed in here, on top of the 5" of snow.


----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

Showers are going to develop. Nothing heavy and I would not be surprised if someone posted that nothing was on the radar yet they were getting precip on top of them. 

The radar should fill back in from Alabama with light showers.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 10, 2011)

So the major stuff is out of here then? Does this mean the big ice factor is mostly over?


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 10, 2011)

still coming down here in the upstate


----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> So the major stuff is out of here then? Does this mean the big ice factor is mostly over?



The main precip is off to our NE. 

The light precip is going to affect roads the longer we go.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 10, 2011)

That's great news if it means the power lines aren't going to be crackling in the metro area. 

Everyone can stay home and enjoy the snow with the heat on!


Thanks again DDD, you continue to do a great job here. You're my go-to weather guy now for big events. Thumbs up!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 10, 2011)

Good Morning all, and a pretty white one here in East McDuffie, just north of Dearing.  We have had 3 to 4 inches of snow and it has just changed over to a very light mix of fine snow and sleet.  So far so good beautiful with no icing on the trees.  Roads are reported to be rather treacherous though.  



If DDD can put on his witch's attire, hover over his cauldron, gaze into his magic box, and keep the freezing rain at bay here, a steak dinner is his and it will be on me.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 10, 2011)

Well got up to solid ice on everything and it is raining. Hope it turns to sleet. Freezing rain is no good for sure!


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 10, 2011)

About 6 inches in forsyth county  no school till probley wednesday


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

JustUs4All said:


> Good Morning all, and a pretty white one here in East McDuffie, just north of Dearing.  We have had 3 to 4 inches of snow and it has just changed over to a very light mix of fine snow and sleet.  So far so good beautiful with no icing on the trees.  Roads are reported to be rather treacherous though.
> 
> 
> 
> If DDD can put on his witch's attire, hover over his cauldron, gaze into his magic box, and keep the freezing rain at bay here, a steak dinner is his and it will be on me.


X2!!........And I'll pick up the beer tab!!.........Or whatever his beverage of choice may be!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 10, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Well got up to solid ice on everything and it is raining. Hope it turns to sleet. Freezing rain is no good for sure!



Same here...not looking real good.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 10, 2011)

It's doing the freezing rain thing here too. No sleet.


----------



## TheYeeHawMan (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Well got up to solid ice on everything and it is raining. Hope it turns to sleet. Freezing rain is no good for sure!



If it is raining it is not going back to sleet. 

You are in the freezing rain zone.


----------



## bml (Jan 10, 2011)

We went to bed at 1 AM with almost an inch and woke up to at least 6" prolly closer to 8" from what is built up on the porch!!! DDD is da man!!!


----------



## bml (Jan 10, 2011)

And still snowing, no rain or sleet here.


----------



## kgo (Jan 10, 2011)

The wind has been blowing hard here since before this started, so hard you cant go out side and still blowing.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 10, 2011)

It is 25.7 degrees in Buford with freezing drizzle and very light sleet. I measured the snow and we got 5 inches. Also just got the word that FedEx has given us a snow day. It is way too dangerous to run our trucks, plus most businesses are closed anyway.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 10, 2011)

TheYeeHawMan said:


>



I like your shirt


----------



## krisjack (Jan 10, 2011)

Well it over looks like here.All we had down here was freezing rain.Woke up there was ice on everything.The oak tree behind my house is drooped so bad looks like it could fall right over.


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 10, 2011)

are they sposted to be a new snowstorm the 24? or is that a rumor??


----------



## TheYeeHawMan (Jan 10, 2011)

3ringer said:


> I like your shirt


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 10, 2011)

baseballstar said:


> are they sposted to be a new snowstorm the 24? or is that a rumor??



Don't know about the exact date but this is definitely True.  We are in a very unique pattern.  If you want to read about it from guys that live and die by this, you can read all about it here - http://www.talkweather.com/forums/index.php?/topic/56102-jan-10-20/

It has to do with the pattern, pressure from Greenland, and a whole bunch of other stuff that is over my head.  Its fun to me reading what they have to say though.

Also, DDD has said he does not believe this will be the last snow this year.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 10, 2011)

baseballstar said:


> are they sposted to be a new snowstorm the 24? or is that a rumor??



Who knows.Thats about two weeks from so we'll see later in the week I suppose but the 15 day outlook here there is going to be a storm next week but there shouldnt be any snow with it tho.


----------



## baseballstar (Jan 10, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Don't know about the exact date but this is definitely True.  We are in a very unique pattern.  If you want to read about it from guys that live and die by this, you can read all about it here - http://www.talkweather.com/forums/index.php?/topic/56102-jan-10-20/
> 
> It has to do with the pattern, pressure from Greenland, and a whole bunch of other stuff that is over my head.  Its fun to me reading what they have to say though.
> 
> Also, DDD has said he does not believe this will be the last snow this year.



Nice


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 10, 2011)

Wonder if this will happen on the 16th


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 10, 2011)

DDD said:


> If it is raining it is not going back to sleet.
> 
> You are in the freezing rain zone.



Yeah, I was just hoping. The trees are beginning to droop!


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 10, 2011)

From Another Forum:

-10 to -15 degrees FARENHEIT possible come Jan 21, 2011!!! WOW!
This is not -10 below normal this is NEGATIVE 15 DEGREES! CRAZY!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 10, 2011)

Winter has just started so of course there will be another snow storm but it probably wont effect us down here.


----------



## ryano (Jan 10, 2011)

Didnt last long here in Pickens county and it all looks to be over..........we MIGHT have got a little over an inch. Maybe two at the most.

kinda disappointing considering all the hype behind this storm for days but hey, it was good enough to get me out of work today so i wont complain too much 

the Christmas storm blew this one away though.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is the possible next system.  Check out the surface lows...OMG -10 degrees F in ATL.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 10, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> From Another Forum:
> 
> -10 to -15 degrees FARENHEIT possible come Jan 21, 2011!!! WOW!
> This is not -10 below normal this is NEGATIVE 15 DEGREES! CRAZY!


 

No way we get negative temps. Bank it.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 10, 2011)

ryano said:


> Didnt last long here in Pickens county and it all looks to be over..........we MIGHT have got a little over an inch. Maybe two at the most.
> 
> kinda disappointing considering all the hype behind this storm for days but hey, it was good enough to get me out of work today so i wont complain too much
> 
> the Christmas storm blew this one away though.



Sounds like you were in a dry zone.  4-8" here in Paulding and Cobb Counties.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 10, 2011)

I doubt that it will get that cold.I just saw the 15 day forecast and the high suppose to be in the 40's or 50 and lows in the 20's or 30's.Some snow up around atlanta on the 16th.Thunderstorms to the south.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 10, 2011)

We got snowed on.   About 7-8" in open areas, around 6" if there were any trees around.  It has changed to all sleet now and the top of the snow is turning to ice.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 10, 2011)

Blue Iron said:


> No way we get negative temps. Bank it.



I don't think it's reality either.  That's just what the models say right now.  We'll have to see.  This is a system that has lows forcasted for Ojmjakon, Russia the next 3 nights range from -70° to -74°F. This system is modeled to come over the pole and be in the U.S. in about 12 days.


----------



## bml (Jan 10, 2011)

We got much more than the Christmas storm here.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 10, 2011)

krisjack said:


> I doubt that it will get that cold.I just saw the 15 day forecast and the high suppose to be in the 40's or 50 and lows in the 20's or 30's.Some snow up around atlanta on the 16th.Thunderstorms to the south.



You can't depend at all on the US long range temp forecast from weather.com, accuweather, or any other public type temp forecast.  Just last Monday, accuweather and weather.com said my high today was 48 degrees.  To be honest, I doubted DDD's forecast due to the published high temps.  Thought it would be too warm for it until I started observing models for myself.  

I won't even make it to 31 degrees today at my house.  They didn't even update the published highs until Thursday evening when DDD knew a week ago it wouldn't get above freezing today.

This is something I have recently learned from listening to DDD.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Here is the possible next system. Check out the surface lows...OMG -10 degrees F in ATL.


 
That is a -10 C on that map.. which would be +14 F, and is very doable in this region.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 10, 2011)

The low is still off Destin, should we expect that more moisture will continue forming and dropping on the back side of the LPS?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, this ain't Atlanta, but it was negative three here yesterday morning in western NC.  I refuse to look at this thread any more. Every time I've looked at it this year, it's snowed about a foot. Why don't ya'll start a spring weather thread?


----------



## cjones (Jan 10, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> The low is still off Destin, should we expect that more moisture will continue forming and dropping on the back side of the LPS?



It is my understanding that *typically* the west side of a low is usually the 'dry' side.  If the 'top' is warm enough, though, it is possible that some of the moisture could wrap all the way around and hit the backside.

Hopefully DDD or someone else with a better understanding of this stuff will chime in if I am too far off-base.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

cjones said:


> It is my understanding that *typically* the west side of a low is usually the 'dry' side. If the 'top' is warm enough, though, it is possible that some of the moisture could wrap all the way around and hit the backside.
> 
> Hopefully DDD or someone else with a better understanding of this stuff will chime in if I am too far off-base.


 
Light freezing rain all the way back to Bama. It's gonna get kind of hinky here before it's over.

What I am watching is something that the earlier models eluded to then abandoned. Let me post up a couple of maps and you tell me what will happen tomorrow. Cause right now?? It's a toss up for me.


----------



## cjones (Jan 10, 2011)

Whew tomorrow is a doozie..

It looks like that Low is going to hit Florida like a speed bump and slow down.  If that's the case, it could potentially just sit there and spin and wrap around on itself.  With the trough on the north side acting like a barrier to keep everything sitting right on top of us.  If you look at the pressure gradient, it's not a very 'strong' low, so I don't know how much power it has to bring anything that far 'around the horn' onto the back side.

Now if that trough to the north falls apart, will it allow the moisture to go further north?  If so, we should be 'clear' tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

I think we see light snow tomorrow afternoon, evening and possibly into Wednesday morning north of Gainseville, with flurries possible in Atl. Not from our current system, but from the system that is currently in the Plains.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Drove Williamson to Peach Tree City about 6Am, it was easy going through about 3 inches of sleet.

Drove back at 10 AM it had been raining, ice forming on limbs and power lines.

Snow and sleet I'm ok with but please no more freezing rain or we are headed for trouble around here.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep-  That is what I am still worried about.  We have some decent freezing rain coming down from time to time...  Not a thing on radar, but it is out there.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

freezeing rain is starting to build ice on limbs, but it seems like the light wind is keeping it from getting thick. atleast for now.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Mig...how does that scenario set up for Columbia/Sumter SC?


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

slip said:


> freezeing rain is starting to build ice on limbs, but it seems like the light wind is keeping it from getting thick. atleast for now.



i take that back, just went back out....its building up quick.


----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

cjones said:


> Whew tomorrow is a doozie..
> 
> It looks like that Low is going to hit Florida like a speed bump and slow down.  If that's the case, it could potentially just sit there and spin and wrap around on itself.  With the trough on the north side acting like a barrier to keep everything sitting right on top of us.  If you look at the pressure gradient, it's not a very 'strong' low, so I don't know how much power it has to bring anything that far 'around the horn' onto the back side.
> 
> Now if that trough to the north falls apart, will it allow the moisture to go further north?  If so, we should be 'clear' tomorrow.



If the northern stream energy holds together it would be very light snow showers here.

I personally think our system that just gave us all this snow is going to supress the flow as it comes in.  I have not looked at any maps this morning.

Just been enjoying my kids and watching the tube.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2011)

2" of snow on the ground in Washington county, 30 degrees, won't last long.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 10, 2011)

Glen Burns just echoed the pinwheel affect of that low as it moves into Atlantic Ocean, more snow in the forecast.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 10, 2011)

My light sleet has changed over to a very heavy mist or light rain.  The thermometer on the front porch shows 31.   It ain't looking good here if this keeps up for very long.


----------



## jester99 (Jan 10, 2011)

We got about 2 - 3 inches in Augusta here.  The snow tapered off around 7:00 am and it sleeted for about an hour or so, and then changed to the dreaded freezing rain.  We still have periods of light freezing rain and everyone is pretty much trapped inside their houses for the day.  It's very ICY now.  

Being a teacher, I was glad when they called school.  With even more freezing rain predicted throughout the day, and temperatures around 30 degrees, I hope we at least have a delay tomorrow.


----------



## CATFISH1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok glenn burns just called for more snow on thrusday. What up with that system


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Jan 10, 2011)

28 and freezing rain in Sumter


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't think I can get in my truck today!


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

been a heavy mist most of the day...roads are turning to slush and as it gets colder i bet it'll make a good hockey rink. 

been 30 here all day.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Don't think I can get in my truck today!


That's the very reason I left my truck unlocked last night, but mine wasn't "quiet" as encased as yours!


----------



## kaotiktribe (Jan 10, 2011)

a buddy sent me this bread aisle Walmart pic 30 min ago


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just saw the first redneck sleigh ride come down the road.  A guy had tied a plastic-type pallet to his receiver hitch and was being towed around by his friend's 4x4.  Gotta love the ingenuity!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs,
It is actually starting to melt now although we have a pretty good mist going on now.  I am sure if the temps get down low enough it will refreeze.  That is okay, I don't plan on going anywhere and I have a big pot of deer chili in the crock pot right now!


----------



## bobp1339 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just got back inside from making snowmen and having a good snowball fight with my daughter.  As soon as we stepped inside, sleet started. Holding at 28 degrees...


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not sure how accurate this is, but if so we're in for a long week I imagine.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 10, 2011)

JustUs4All said:


> My light sleet has changed over to a very heavy mist or light rain.  The thermometer on the front porch shows 31.   It ain't looking good here if this keeps up for very long.



The ice is starting to pile up unfortunatley


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 10, 2011)

Great job DDD! You hit the nail on the head in my neck of the woods. We had almost 6" on the Jackson/Banks co. Line. Thanks for sharing your passion with the rest of us!!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jan 10, 2011)

No snow, sleet, or ice in Midway (near the coast) but it has been raining all day.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 10, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> I'm not sure how accurate this is, but if so we're in for a long week I imagine.




Grizz, how much did you get? I'm just South of Cumming on 20 and have about 6" of snow with a layer of ice on top... sleeting now in fact.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 10, 2011)

I aint grizz but up here in Matt. We got 7.5 inches! At work today off Bethelview rd. Had 6 inches.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 10, 2011)

We got right at 6 inches. My buddy in Rydal got 6 too. I rode out to Clayton/Waleska and it was about the same there.


----------



## jester99 (Jan 10, 2011)

Schools closed for TUESDAY as well in Augusta.  Since I'm a teacher, that's great news.  We, in Augusta, got around 2inches or so of snow, but LOTS of freezing rain on top.  My yard is an ice skating rink right now.  It's ridiculous.  Solid ice!


----------



## Resica (Jan 10, 2011)

jester99 said:


> Schools closed for TUESDAY as well in Augusta.  Since I'm a teacher, that's great news.  We, in Augusta, got around 2inches or so of snow, but LOTS of freezing rain on top.  My yard is an ice skating rink right now.  It's ridiculous.  Solid ice!



Have any skates?


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 10, 2011)

DDD said:


> Just been enjoying my kids and watching the tube.



Me too! Thanks again DDD!


----------



## jcountry (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought this stuff was supposed to melt tomorrow.  Glenn Burns says he thinks it is gonna only get to @33 tomorrow, so not much melting.  We officially have a huge disaster of a Georgia storm!  Yankees take heed-this is what people in GA rightfully freak out about.  The top half of the state is completely paralyzed.


----------



## DDD (Jan 10, 2011)

Well y'all, what a ride.  

I will be honest, last night I started to back off my snow totals map and then I said... nah, you know what, no sense in changing now.. just stick with what you saw and know and see what happens.  It paid off.  

From what I have gathered:

Far NE GA mountains 11"
Gainesville : 6.5"
Athens: 7"
Elberton: 8"
Winder 6.5"
Dacula: 7"
Vinings: 8"
Woodstock: 6.5"
Rome:  5"
Dawsonville: 7"
I-20 Corridor:  6.5-8.0
Augusta: 2.5"

I have not really put together totals south of I-20.  Haven't had time to run some totals down.

I know from some of you that the ice was about where I thought.  I will be honest, I was surprised to see the ice all the way down to Nic.  Impressive.

Couple of things I felt like I got right:

Projected Totals / More snow than ice in the "snow areas".  NWS in ATL backed off the snow totals and said 1-3" with lots more ice.  It simply did not happen.  The column cooled due to the heavy precip.  To add onto that, due to the heavy precip snow piled up quickly.  There was 0 melting.


Not buying the EURO solution inside of 3 days.  Something about the EURO in the 3 day range is screwed up.  The EURO is king 5 days out though.


Some things I got wrong:

While the ice was heavy in the south, I have not read or heard of any massive power outages south of I-20.  I really thought this area was in for trees and powerlines down all over the place.  

I honestly thought precip totals would be higher.  My map was dead on, but if you read any of my write ups, I was very optomistic about the totals being higher.

Was a lot of fun watching this thread just blow up!!!  Most I ever saw was 146 viewing.  Dang.  That's a lot of folks.

Just to let you know about the next Seven days... I don't see anything impressive that makes we say hmmm... I see some possibilities around the 22nd, but I am not going to hang my hopes out there.  

While there was some confusion about cold temps, there is no negative or below zero cold coming.    In fact, I said a day or two ago that this would not be our last shot at winter precip.  Some indicators that might be wrong, but its way too early to get gun shy.  There is 7 inches of snow outside my door as I type this.  LOL  

I look back and think... man... I have looked at a lot of models.  One thing about this storm, the models locked on 6-7 days out and did not let go.  They waffled in the details a lot, but they held on to the big picture.  The big picture, cold air in place, moisture coming from the gulf and then cold air stays for long period of time.   

All of the PM's, dinner offers, new girl friend offers, personal favors offered and funny one liners during this storm were very much appreciated.  You folks are fun to ride the roller coaster with.

Many have asked how I come up with my "predictions" or thoughts.  I have a favorites file that I run through like a drill.  From weather maps, to blogs, to video blogs, to NWS offices and observations.  It's almost like a formula to me.  I sit down at the computer and I run through a series of sites to look at... usually starting with the raw data models.  The devil is in those details.

I will then hit people's blogs and see if they are thinking what I am thinking.  Many times they are not and I either agree with them or disagree with them.  I will then see what the NWS offices are saying.  

Soap Box time concerning weather stations, websites and t.v. mets oh yeah... and one radio met. 

The weather channel and accuweather are horrible sources until a storm is right on top of you.  Accuweather is a lover of the North East states.  They love yankee snow storms.  They do not understand climotology down here and they constantly forecast the SE wrong.  Really wrong.  

The weather channel is based in Atlanta and while a little better... not impressive to me.  There are a few METS there that I respect and to their credit on this one started getting the idea 3 days out and began to believe it.

Also, and this is a big one, people, I don't know how many times I can tell you this, pay 0 attention to what your high and low temps are when it comes to winter time with these big outfits.  They post their high and low temps out past 48 hours based on average climotology for your zip code.  Until they are within 48 hours on a major system like this, will they get serious about posting temps.

I have said for 4 days that we would not be above freezing until Friday mid day.  Well what do you know?  

TV mets drive me nuts.  Their in house models are junk.  That stuff that GB shows with the pretty colors and massive storms or precip in a certain county... unreal.    Oh and the whiz o meter?  Who in the world came up with that contraption???  Fire that guy. 

And last Kirk Melish.  I have for YEARS had the upmost respect for Kirk, but I am not sure if he just does not care anymore, or if the marketing guys have gotten to him or what... but he is starting to miss like an engine with a spark plug wire off.  Covering his tail, making crazy statements and being way off on some simple things.

Kirk has never been one to not be smart about what he was looking at.  But I heard him say Saturday afternoon (24 hours before the event) on the radio talking live to Mark Aram:  "My current thinking is 1-3" of snow north of I-20 with higher amounts from Rome to Gainesville line.  Much more freezing rain and sleet, but models have backed off the amount of moisture.  One thing to keep in mind, a little shift in temperature and this could be all rain for all zones and no frozen precip."  I almost drove out of the road. 

There had not been one model for a week that showed all rain.  That simply was Kirk being a typical commercial driven meterologist.  He missed the icing we had first and he missed the Christmas storm on the intensity side.  He has access to the same models I do.  I honestly don't understand him as of late.

Needless to say, I also realize my audiance is smaller than theirs, but my gosh... be honest with people.  geeze.

Ok I am through 

Good night!


----------



## Resica (Jan 10, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well y'all, what a ride.
> 
> I will be honest, last night I started to back off my snow totals map and then I said... nah, you know what, no sense in changing now.. just stick with what you saw and know and see what happens.  It paid off.
> 
> ...



Who doesn't!!!!  Nice job on your predictions!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well y'all, what a ride.
> 
> I will be honest, last night I started to back off my snow totals map and then I said... nah, you know what, no sense in changing now.. just stick with what you saw and know and see what happens. It paid off.
> 
> ...


 
I tried reading all of that, but a couple of double martini's made it impossible. I'll have to come back to it tomorrow.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks again DDD!

-You are an inspiration to those of us who really are interested in weather, but have never gotten too far into the nuts and bolts.  Maybe you have inspired a few of use to do the legwork you have, and to check out some blogs, models and sites to get closer to your level-you have real talent.  I know I have seen a keen interest here in what you have done.  Many thanks and Kudos!

-As far as the TV and radio guys, it is interesting to see how they put their stuff together, and how shabby a job they can do.  Many of us have never been to a weather blog, discussion forum, or many other places to compare notes.  I think you have given rise to a lot of skeptics and truth-seekers here-that is a great achievement!

-About Kirk....  I have read his blog off and on for years as well, and I have no idea  what the heck is wrong with him.  He gives these condescending blog entries on how hard it is to predict things, and generally tries to prove why everyone else is wrong, (even when it is clear that they are not.)  I really think something is wrong with Kirk's health.  His blog used to be enjoyable and pretty much on target, but now it is garbage, and he is usually way off track with his forecasts.  Something must have happened to him-he used to seem like a great guy, and a very smart guy.  In his case, I think it is something more than advertiser or management pressure, I think he has had some very unfortunate life event really screw him up.  Hopefully it is temporary.  Maybe he will get back to the way he was.

-Thanks again DDD-you rock!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well y'all, what a ride.
> 
> I will be honest, last night I started to back off my snow totals map and then I said... nah, you know what, no sense in changing now.. just stick with what you saw and know and see what happens.  It paid off.
> 
> ...


So many things to respond to here!!...........I'm just going to say thanks!!........I was prepared for the worst, and of as yet haven't needed it!!........I'm still prepared none the less!!

Being without power in the country is a different animal than in the city!!...........Loss of electricity also means the loss of water!!.........I can live without electricity much longer than I can live without water!!

I've been caught with my pant's down here before!!

This time I was prepared to deal with the situation well in advance!!

My employer was asking for my advice on this one!!.........Due to the information I got from you!!

When it comes to weather issues. The folks at work listen to what I have to say!!

I give you, and Miguel 100% credit for that!!


----------



## marknga (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats DDD.... you nailed it.
Thanks to everyone for making this such a great forum.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah ddd we had ice all the way down here which was pretty kool.Took pics of it this morning.Wish it could have snowed here but hey maybe next time.Hopefully one day which I doubt will happen ya'll get the rain and ice and we get the snow.You yanks hog all the snow.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 11, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well y'all, what a ride.
> 
> I will be honest, last night I started to back off my snow totals map and then I said... nah, you know what, no sense in changing now.. just stick with what you saw and know and see what happens.  It paid off.
> 
> ...



It was fun...awesome job...as far as the I-20 corridor and south of I-20...it was difficult to tell how much snow we got here in Covington.  The frozen precip/sleet really condensed the snow to make it look like less than what had fallen.  I'd say we had about 2-3" on the ground, but it was very dense snow.  Made for great sledding....best we've had in the 8 years I've been here.


----------



## telco guy (Jan 11, 2011)

RJ, WE had 6" on hwy 213 off hwy hwy 36 before the sleet started compacting it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2011)

telco guy said:


> RJ, WE had 6" on hwy 213 off hwy hwy 36 before the sleet started compacting it.



You got a lot more than I did.   Just off 229 outside of Newborn I only measured 3 in a fairly non drift area before the sleet started.


----------



## HammerG26 (Jan 11, 2011)

DDD and Miguel - I really appreciate all of the work you all did and how you worked to help the rest of us "more amateur"  individuals.  I learned a lot from this thread, and really learned to trust you all, not the "marketing meteorologists"... I look forward to the next storm!


----------



## Half-Pint (Jan 11, 2011)

*Thank you*

I am not a regular on this forum but my husband is. I do not claim to be any type of meteorologist. For years I have disregarded the meteorologists (use that term loosely) on television because it appeared to me it was all just a guessing game and they "might" get it right occasionally. Thank you DDD and Miguel for your well thought out and studied predictions. It is much appreciated. We (the public) NEED to know far enough in advance so we can better prepare and not make rushes on grocery stores, gas stations, etc. My husband and I are in Laurens County so the weather was not quite as bad as we had expected - thankfully. However, I am glad we were over-prepared. It is always better to be safe than sorry. I am looking forward to keeping up with your weather predictions.


----------



## HammerG26 (Jan 11, 2011)

Also - got 5" here in Canton...


----------



## K80 (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like it is starting to melt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2011)

K80 said:


> Looks like it is starting to melt.



30* and overcast here.  No melting taking place.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well y'all, what a ride.
> 
> I will be honest, last night I started to back off my snow totals map and then I said... nah, you know what, no sense in changing now.. just stick with what you saw and know and see what happens.  It paid off.
> 
> ...





I trust what you say.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 11, 2011)

This has been a good informative thread,with a little levity thrown in. DDD and MC, y'all did great.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 11, 2011)

Loves these threads!!!! My wife thinks I'm nuts and need help Miguel and DDD, ya'll are very good at your forecasts!!! My friends, family, and employees are constantly hounding about what ya'll have to say about the storms. I know it takes alot of time and energy for ya'll to come up with these forecasts. We REALLY appreciate it!!!


----------



## HammerG26 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah - I realized how unreliable Melish and the rest of the mets are... it is very disappointing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

HammerG26 said:


> Yeah - I realized how unreliable Melish and the rest of the mets are... it is very disappointing.


 
I wouldn't go that far. First of all, I wouldn't take anything in the world to have their jobs. It is a near impossible task when you take the complexities of  meteorology and mix in the bovine scat that accompanies the corporate environment, and for some strange reason, over the last year, I think political pressure entered into the mix for these guys as well. Kirk is/was one of the best. Not sure exactly what happened this past year, but something is definitely swaying the way he delivers his forecast now.

Be careful heaping praise and thanks on DDD and me. If the word gets out that someone is doing it better than the government employees at NOAA and NWS then Obama will pass a law to make amatuer meteorology illegal with out first taking government classes, passing government test, and paying a hefty fee to receive a govenment certificate that says you can do what the government has dumbed you down to do they way they dumbed you down to do it...


----------



## HammerG26 (Jan 11, 2011)

I stand corrected then, Miguel... you and DDD have earned my utmost respect!
As for the second part of your post - I almost spit my coffee all over my keyboard when I read that... it was hilarious! 
Thanks again.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *Be careful heaping praise and thanks on DDD and me. If the word gets out that someone is doing it better than the government employees at NOAA and NWS then Obama will pass a law to make amatuer meteorology illegal with out first taking government classes, passing government test, and paying a hefty fee to receive a govenment certificate that says you can do what the government has dumbed you down to do they way they dumbed you down to do it...*


Nailed it!



HammerG26 said:


> I stand corrected then, Miguel... you and DDD have earned my utmost respect!
> As for the second part of your post - I almost spit my coffee all over my keyboard when I read that... it was hilarious!
> Thanks again.


He does have a way with words, don't he?

Thanks DDD & MC, for all ya'll do!!!
And DDD if ya haven't noticed, you're off the hook, for now..............................


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 11, 2011)

*Ddd*


 Now, are you through playing in the snow?

When is the next one?
Inquiring mind want to know.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 11, 2011)

DDD and Miguel, Great job gentlemen! My wife got so frustrated with me because I for some reason became obsessed with this storm and taking a look to see if you guys had changed your socks, eaten or spoken about the storm!!!! I'll listen to ya'll before I'll ever give 10 mins of my time to anyone of the yahoo's on TV!


----------



## cjones (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks to DDD and Miguel for all of the time and effort for getting real information out.

As a 'hobby' pilot, I have learned just enough about weather to know when it is safe to fly.  Up until this point, the majority of my info has come from pre-prepared forecasts.  This winter storm, and having DDD and Miguel to follow through their thought processes, motivated me to actually look at the forecasting models and figure out more about what is really happening.

I look forward to the next weather event to follow along with...


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 11, 2011)

Walked around little outside and we have a 1/4" to 3/8" of ice on the trees now. Limbs and trees starting to fall everywhere.   The ice is melting and falling causing other limbs to fall. Hopefully it will melt soon before the wind starts blowing. So be careful out there.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 11, 2011)

Just had a snow squall pass thru. Now that was cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Just had a snow squall pass thru. Now that was cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You're welcome, http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5675401&postcount=877 

But you're in the wrong part of the state to match what I predicted. You need to move further north to fit my forecast..


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're welcome, http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5675401&postcount=877
> 
> But you're in the wrong part of the state to match what I predicted. You need to move further north to fit my forecast..




Just checked the weather map sticky and it was a tiny little line passed over us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Just checked the weather map sticky and it was a tiny little line passed over us.


 
Yep, it's making a mad dash to the east.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep coming down good in Carrollton.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks,DDD and Hugh!


----------



## K80 (Jan 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 30* and overcast here.  No melting taking place.



It is now up to 35* and melting faster.  I'd like to see it get a little warmer so the snow on the driveway will melt and run off otherwise it will be a sheet of ice tomorrow.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Snowing again pretty good in Douglas County


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep, it's a good little blast and much further south than I ever would have thought. Although I mentioned the ATL area, I never expected this.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 11, 2011)

telco guy said:


> RJ, WE had 6" on hwy 213 off hwy hwy 36 before the sleet started compacting it.





gobbleinwoods said:


> You got a lot more than I did.   Just off 229 outside of Newborn I only measured 3 in a fairly non drift area before the sleet started.



It has been really weird the totals around the area...with this storm and last storm over Christmas.  Some areas within 5 miles are getting much more than others.  I'm pretty close to the south side of town inside city limits and we didn't get more than an inch over Christmas and seem to have gotten a bit less than others this storm.  Just interesting.


----------



## HammerG26 (Jan 11, 2011)

Temps look weird... are we going to make it above freezing before the weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

Still reports of sleet and flurries from the ringing out of the left overs from that Plains system that is far to the north of us.


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 11, 2011)

Snowing lightly again at my place.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 11, 2011)

They were talking about this system mixing with one from the midwest and is going to "bomb" the NE.  Looking for close to 15 inches in some places!


----------



## decoyed (Jan 11, 2011)

Nate23 said:


> Snowing lightly again at my place.



Lol...you must live close to me because that pic u posted with the wells-fargo on the right is my street.  Keep going straight through that intersection and you will run into my house at the bottom of the hill...glad to know I'm not the only outdoorsmen in this neighborhood.


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2011)

1'-2' in the Boston area. 10"-15" in NYC and  4"-8" down here! Rooked again!  Just started snowing here.


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 11, 2011)

decoyed said:


> Lol...you must live close to me because that pic u posted with the wells-fargo on the right is my street.  Keep going straight through that intersection and you will run into my house at the bottom of the hill...glad to know I'm not the only outdoorsmen in this neighborhood.



There are not too many around this neighborhood - that is for certain.  Swing by for a beer anytime.


----------



## DDD (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, it's 30.1 IMBY.  I imagine the freezing quickly has started.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 11, 2011)

The wind is howling outside IMBY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well, it's 30.1 IMBY. I imagine the freezing quickly has started.


 


whitetaco02 said:


> The wind is howling outside IMBY!!!!!!!!!!


 
This wind is a good thing. Friction evaporation will begin tonight, even with temps below 32. We need it bad. Tomorrow will help the roads big time.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 11, 2011)

North GA in for some more snow this eve?
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## DDD (Jan 11, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> North GA in for some more snow this eve?
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx



I don't think so.  Rome might get a little dusting but I would be shocked if it made it down to Acworth.

High pressure is eating that moisture for dinner.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

DDD said:


> I don't think so.  Rome might get a little dusting but I would be shocked if it made it down to Acworth.
> 
> High pressure is eating that moisture for dinner.


Ok Y'all have alluded to it!!........When is the next one??


----------



## DDD (Jan 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ok Y'all have alluded to it!!........When is the next one??



Not anytime soon.

Maybe something 10-12 days out, but it is so far away...

7 days out, I have my eye on a disturbance a week from tomorrow, but nothing major.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

DDD said:


> Not anytime soon.
> 
> Maybe something 10-12 days out, but it is so far away...
> 
> 7 days out, I have my eye on a disturbance a week from tomorrow, but nothing major.


10-4!!.........I can let my guard down for a week or so!!


----------



## contender* (Jan 12, 2011)

Dadgum snowing again here!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Impressive map.


----------



## Resica (Jan 12, 2011)

Heard every state(including Hawaii) has snow on the ground except Florida. Why don't you run some down there?


----------



## Jranger (Jan 12, 2011)

Snowing hard here again. Started about an hour ago and hasn't let up yet...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Dang boys, made me look. I wonder when ol Glen Burns will be patting himself on the back about this one?


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 12, 2011)

Snowing flurries in Alpharetta.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang boys, made me look. I wonder when ol Glen Burns will be patting himself on the back about this one?
> 
> View attachment 579679



Do you really have to ask that question??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 12, 2011)

man, i just need to go home.  the way it looks between Norcross and Woodstock and now some more snow about to come through... peeps gonna be crazy...


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> man, i just need to go home.  the way it looks between Norcross and Woodstock and now some more snow about to come through... peeps gonna be crazy...



You gotta get outta there

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xs_OacEq2Sk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xs_OacEq2Sk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## DDD (Jan 12, 2011)

I maded it to the office in Kennesaw, not before upping the pucker factor twice at 285 and 75  and then again on 575 just past the 75 exit.  It is SLICK! 

Snow flurries was much heavier here just now in Kennesaw.  I would have called that a def. snow shower.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like more coming down from Chatanooga.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 12, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> You gotta get outta there
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xs_OacEq2Sk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xs_OacEq2Sk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



I cant see that image.. must be blocked here at work.  what it be?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I cant see that image.. must be blocked here at work. what it be?


 
You don't want to know. BigOx will be banned shortly..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't want to know. BigOx will be banned shortly..


----------



## DDD (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't want to know. BigOx will be banned shortly..


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 12, 2011)

You know that seldom event when you get to point at someone and say, "HAHA... I'm SOOOO GLAD that just happened to you! Serves you right for trying something SO STUPID!"? Well it happened to me on my way in today... 

I'm at my leisurely mosey speed of 30 mph on the backroads about 100 yds behind the closest vehicle, no one behind me that I can see... lots of room... and Captain Idiot pulls up to a stop sign about 50 yds ahead of me. I let off the gas (already in low gear for just such an instance) he rolls to the intersection, half brakes, slides into the road a bit, then GUNS IT to get out in front of me. He initiates a slide from the centrifugal force of turning onto the road (covered with ice), does a complete 360 and ends up tail end in the ditch across the road from where he started ... Ah, sweet justice.

I exhibited EXTREME self control... no words as I past by, no finger gestures, didn't even look his direction. I just enjoyed the scenery as I continued my drive, and seeing him get out of hid ditched vehicle in my rear view mirror.


----------



## contender* (Jan 12, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> You know that seldom event when you get to point at someone and say, "HAHA... I'm SOOOO GLAD that just happened to you! Serves you right for trying something SO STUPID!"? Well it happened to me on my way in today...
> 
> I'm at my leisurely mosey speed of 30 mph on the backroads about 100 yds behind the closest vehicle, no one behind me that I can see... lots of room... and Captain Idiot pulls up to a stop sign about 50 yds ahead of me. I let off the gas (already in low gear for just such an instance) he rolls to the intersection, half brakes, slides into the road a bit, then GUNS IT to get out in front of me. He initiates a slide from the centrifugal force of turning onto the road (covered with ice), does a complete 360 and ends up tail end in the ditch across the road from where he started ... Ah, sweet justice.
> 
> I exhibited EXTREME self control... no words as I past by, no finger gestures, didn't even look his direction. I just enjoyed the scenery as I continued my drive, and seeing him get out of hid ditched vehicle in my rear view mirror.



That was me dude, the reason I didn't stop was because my car broke loose right before I got to the stop sign and I was going to slide out in front of you one way or the other, had to do something. Thanks for stopping to check and make sure if I was alright....



















NOT!!!!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 12, 2011)

LoL ... 'ol boy wasn't too happy with the situation


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Jan 12, 2011)

DDD, is there anymore winter weather (snow / ice) headed our way in the near future?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> DDD, is there anymore winter weather (snow / ice) headed our way in the near future?


 
We haven't even hit our stride for winter yet..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2011)

We had a couple more inches this morning, supposed to have a couple more tonight. Went 20 miles on the interstate in 4WD this morning.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ok Y'all have alluded to it!!........When is the next one??





DDD said:


> Not anytime soon.
> 
> Maybe something 10-12 days out, but it is so far away...
> 
> 7 days out, I have my eye on a disturbance a week from tomorrow, but nothing major.


----------



## Resica (Jan 12, 2011)

We had around 5 overnight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## HammerG26 (Jan 12, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOL - that is hilarious!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 12, 2011)

I hate snow! Looks nice but having to work 10hrs a day in this crap mon,tue and today..Thats a nuff..Dern!! Not to mention my deer are prolly starvin and my coondogs prolly aint got enough skills to tree  a coon in this stuff..I'm ready for spring..It better not snow once the turkeys start gobblin


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 579706


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 12, 2011)

DDD I was messing around with the models a bit and the 23-24 look like something might be around. This the one your talking about 10 days out or so? It almost forms just like the last one with the cold air in place.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 12, 2011)

So what's up with the snowstorm on the 24th??????????????????


----------



## timbuck6200 (Jan 12, 2011)

Get back to work today and ppl were asking when the next one is gonna be  lol


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 12, 2011)

LOL   viewers have gone from 140+.... to 13. Man we need to crank out another storm quickly just for popularity! 

So yeah... the 24th? Any info?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> So what's up with the snowstorm on the 24th??????????????????



You'll have to find out in thread # 5.   T minus 8 and counting!~


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

T minus 7


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

T minus 6


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

T minus 5


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

T minus 4


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 12, 2011)

It was a good one!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

T minus 3


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

T minus 2


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

T minus 1


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

Blastoff!


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 12, 2011)

It was a wild ride...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks DDD and Miquel and all the other weather forecasters and observers out there.   Looking forward to thread # V.


----------

